# exotic and greenpoint seeds



## bigworm6969 (Dec 15, 2014)

hey folks im running chrystal blue from exotic seeds and kosher alienz x monster cookies and gorilla grape gush x monster cookies from green point seeds, this is my first time running these strains, so im super siked to see what i get


----------



## coppershot (Dec 15, 2014)

cant wait to see how things turn out!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm confident in your reliable peat pellet germ system. I'm a fan of harsh, old school techniques......that is to say...methods..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 16, 2014)

yes im confident also i have 99% success rate with the jiffy pellets the water cup and paper towel method is to much work, i like easy


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> yes im confident also i have 99% success rate with the jiffy pellets the water cup and paper towel method is to much work, i like easy


Mi compadre ! My spaghetti sauce appraoch is a near monument to easy.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2014)

Sounds nice ill be watching these man. Blow it up big worm


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 17, 2014)

love to watch...love your work...


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 17, 2014)

Give it a go !


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 17, 2014)

all my babies are up, going to pot into solo cups


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 19, 2014)

alright folks got my little ones up potted into solo cups


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2014)

Subbed watching these. Hopefully I can pop my gg#4 cross from Greenpoint soon. Too many ahead of them but I may throw some in soon. Exotic looks like they got some good things going too so def wanna see these


----------



## Goldy (Dec 21, 2014)

Gonna be watching too, liking the look of botha these companies


----------



## Goldy (Dec 21, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Subbed watching these. Hopefully I can pop my gg#4 cross from Greenpoint soon. Too many ahead of them but I may throw some in soon. Exotic looks like they got some good things going too so def wanna see these


lucky you managed to snag a pack bro, was keen as on them but they'd already sold out before I got there


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 21, 2014)

Goldy said:


> lucky you managed to snag a pack bro, was keen as on them but they'd already sold out before I got there


Yes I got very lucky as I had missed all the drops on Firestax, Cannazon and THCBay so when I saw NGR was gonna have them I camped for them. Got lucky too cus I didn't have the bread when they were first listed and I just knew they would be sold out but came back and got them later that day. They were gone later that day. So was the Banner#3 cross. NGR still has some other Monster Cookies crosses up Bubba, OverFlo, RugburnOG, Lemon Fizz and a few others. Anybody that wants a few of these crosses NGR has some.


----------



## Goldy (Dec 21, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes I got very lucky as I had missed all the drops on Firestax, Cannazon and THCBay so when I saw NGR was gonna have them I camped for them. Got lucky too cus I didn't have the bread when they were first listed and I just knew they would be sold out but came back and got them later that day. They were gone later that day. So was the Banner#3 cross. NGR still has some other Monster Cookies crosses up Bubba, OverFlo, RugburnOG, Lemon Fizz and a few others. Anybody that wants a few of these crosses NGR has some.


Oh I didn't even think about NGR! lol tried everywhere else though. I grabbed some tahoe, gorilla grape gush and chem4 crossed to stardawg from greenpoint's site


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice BW! Will be watching too


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 27, 2014)

got my babies today going to pop sum next week and heres sum pics of the cb


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 3, 2015)

my babies getting big


----------



## coppershot (Jan 3, 2015)

looking good BW!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 3, 2015)

thanks copper looking foward to see what these breeders have to offer i got high hopes for both of them, i know the starfighter is sum dank shit and greenpoints crosses are sick was wantting the gg#4 but next time, i had to reorder my spirt in the sky from firestax something happened with the billing and i waitted 3 weeks before i started wondering and still havent heard anything back from them so i reorder when i didnt see anything on my bank statement, im really wantting them


----------



## coppershot (Jan 3, 2015)

yeah the crosses and price is great. I have read some early reviews about high male to female ratio but they all sound like fire. I look forward to see your beautiful girls!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 8, 2015)

all my babies where topped and im going to uppot soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

I like the bottom right one it looks nice


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 10, 2015)

i think theres dank in these gentics, i got lucky and got my self sum kimbo oh yeah cant wait


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 16, 2015)

wow this section moves fast im on page 5 already haha, just got my spirt in the sky in along with elephant stomper x stardawg and im getting ready to order darkside of the moon, the sauce, and mint chocolate chip from exotic and kimbo kush should be here anyday ill get pics up tonight


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 17, 2015)

damn one day and im on the 2nd page im going to add dumb shit just to stay upfront haha


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 19, 2015)

i be watchin.....
very nice...and healthy looking


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 19, 2015)

heres my babies will be up potting soon


----------



## coppershot (Jan 19, 2015)

looking good BW! def gonna need to be up potted.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> heres my babies will be up potting soon


Thank god i am not the only one that does this


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thank god i am not the only one that does this


 im trying to sex them so i dont have so many to uppot but if they dont hurry up im going to have to anyways im thinking any day now they will show sum preflowers, well see


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> im trying to sex them so i dont have so many to uppot but if they dont hurry up im going to have to anyways im thinking any day now they will show sum preflowers, well see


That is the same or me. I try not to top or transplant till they show


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 22, 2015)

whooa nelly I want this thread to stay on the first page already, hahaha j/k


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice to see some new genetics companies out there to look at...I am a cheapskate when it comes to buying new seeds (last time was more than a year ago), but just pulled the trigger over at Firestax and bought a pack of Exotic Genetics "Spirit in the Sky", Red-eye genetics Kobain Kush, and finally Green Beanz "Bubba Stardawg"...Anyone know about these? Thanks!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 24, 2015)

heelzballer said:


> Nice to see some new genetics companies out there to look at...I am a cheapskate when it comes to buying new seeds (last time was more than a year ago), but just pulled the trigger over at Firestax and bought a pack of Exotic Genetics "Spirit in the Sky", Red-eye genetics Kobain Kush, and finally Green Beanz "Bubba Stardawg"...Anyone know about these? Thanks!


I got the spirt in the sky also over at thcfarmer a guy has a thread with a whole grow of spirt in the sky and let me tell you it is sum serious looking dank I dream of having a whole room of purple, red, orange, yellow, green plants let me see if I can get the link


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 24, 2015)

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/exotic-genetix-spirit-in-the-sky.69484/ I almost grabbed the bubba stardawg it looks killer, firestax is a greatsite he has nothing but dank over there and is a straight up dude, you will be pleased with everything you get from him, I just got lucky and got a pack of kimbo kush and got a whole pack of turtle freebes from motarebel, so im pretty siked before that I got sbudz freebes


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 24, 2015)

well i got a chance to uppot 2 gorillagush and 2 chrystalblues and 2kosherz in a couple dayz I should be able to sex them all and have them all uppotted, the gg are short and stocky and all the kosherz are tall and lanky so I cant wait to uppot and turn them loose


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 24, 2015)

heelzballer said:


> Nice to see some new genetics companies out there to look at...I am a cheapskate when it comes to buying new seeds (last time was more than a year ago), but just pulled the trigger over at Firestax and bought a pack of Exotic Genetics "Spirit in the Sky", Red-eye genetics Kobain Kush, and finally Green Beanz "Bubba Stardawg"...Anyone know about these? Thanks!


if you like good priced genetics greenpoint seeds are well priced, also if you sign up over at there website greenpoint.com and buy there seeds from them there only like 35 buck, to me that's a great price, you cant go wrong with that and they got sum great crosses I been trying to get a hold of gg#4 since it first came out and have had no luck


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally got everything uppotted I will be keep the best males


----------



## JayJayGrowVt (Jan 24, 2015)

Is anybody running the San Diego Cat Piss × Stardawg from Greenpoint?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2015)

just popped 6 kimbo kush and 6 spirit in the sky


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey big worm, how long were they in the solo cups for/what size did you move to?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hell yea that shit looked fire! Cant wait to see this.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 27, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Hey big worm, how long were they in the solo cups for/what size did you move to?


hey bro they were in solo cups for ever im thinking 3 weeks and I uppotted to a 1 and half gallon pot as soon as I can sex them all and have just females ill find the best 9 and uppot again to 5 gallons and veg for 2 more weeks then flip I don't have enough room for all of them to be in 5 gallons so sum will get uppot to a 5 and thrown right into flower you would be supprise how big they can get in a 1 and half gallon pot since the pot is more tall then wide they tend to grow upward mostly instead of outwards even if topped they wont bush out much but as soon as they hit the 5 gallon they explode outwards I wish I could veg in 5 gallon I would get a much better yield


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 28, 2015)

just got sum alien and onycd x stardawgs comeing soon


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> just got sum alien and onycd x stardawgs comeing soon


That onycd x stardawg should be nice.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 28, 2015)

oh yeah I cant wait


----------



## Goldy (Jan 29, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> just got sum alien and onycd x stardawgs comeing soon


hard not to grab some with the crosses hes putting up eh! grabbed me some abusive/sd and starfighter x stardawg too, gonna be great hunting through these


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 29, 2015)

hell yeah let me know how the starfighters do, gu does have sum good shit I want the gg#4


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 31, 2015)

subbed, I wanna see how them turtles turn out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 4, 2015)

Just be careful with herms and pale seeds. The Stardawg crosses have had some germ issues but there's potential in the crosses so get to popping and post some pix. Def wanna see more of Greenpoint than the lil I've seen already. Prolly would see more but no Instagram


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 7, 2015)

here the babies got 5 kosher alienz 3 gorilla grape gush and 6 chrystal blues females


----------



## fatburt (Feb 10, 2015)

just got a pack of extreme og from exotic,30% thc!

check out their new strains:wow!

https://exoticgenetix.com/2015-strain-guide/


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Feb 10, 2015)

fatburt said:


> just got a pack of extreme og from exotic,30% thc!
> 
> check out their new strains:wow!
> 
> https://exoticgenetix.com/2015-strain-guide/


Where?


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 10, 2015)

JJ-NYC
Member



Join Date: Dec 2006
Posts: 251





































He totally disrespected and never asked to begin with. I've been contacted by many reputable people asking permission. I've given everyone permission to do Stardawg outcrosses outside my family genetics and Chems. I had to contact him asking him to stop and we've all seen his response. He's also disrespected a few others also. He used tester packs from 303 Seeds to breed with. His actions speak for it's self for him as a person. SCUMBAG and karma will come back to slap him and all of the assclowns who have supported him and bought these hacked genetics. Got Hermies? LOL You get what you pay for. Bad karma.​


----------



## heelzballer (Feb 10, 2015)

Sucks to hear about Greenpoint and some apparent unscrupulous tactics with generosity from other breeders...Especially with JJ and his stardawg...I noticed that right now, he is only taking cash for seeds from his site (super shady)...I got caught up in the hype and got a couple of packs--now I'm scared with potential crappy genetics and ashamed somewhat of this apparent poor business practices..


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol what? Who cares, if you sell beans they are no longer yours. Sure it's a courtesy thing, but what ever. I got several packs and am smoking on some RugBurn OG x MC right now and it's fire. If it's a pollen chuck and you pay for it it's your risk. These are f1s.


----------



## heelzballer (Feb 10, 2015)

I've heard multiple reports of not just Greenpoint, but other breeders helping each other with irreplaceable cuts only to get burned by their so called friends...It seems that there is no honor among thieves and a good portion of cannabis breeders...A shame


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> here the babies got 5 kosher alienz 3 gorilla grape gush and 6 chrystal blues females


Those containers look like they're from a GH Emily's Garden hydro unit.


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 10, 2015)

seems the generations have less n less integrity as we go.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 10, 2015)

im just looking to grow dank and amos I never had a hydro unit only a flood table I got these pots from my hydro stores I was using them in my flood table but I been doing soil for a good while now I might go back soon or do half and half


----------



## Upstate2626 (Feb 11, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> JJ-NYC
> Member
> 
> 
> ...




Ouch- not the best to hear especially when your the new guy on the block.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah I went over to that thread and did some reading. Seems like greenpoint is fitting the exact definition of what so many of us call "pollen chucking". 

Plus I see two issues with it, and it has nothing to do with if the genetics are fire or not. One being a money grab. Here is someone selling beans labeled testers for cheap. Kinda not testers then. It's simply untested beans for sale. The second being not respecting the wishes of selling beans simply crossed of JJ's gear, particularly since JJ has been cool with other people using his males for other crosses, see Bodhi and others. 

On the other hand I don't like the idea of having to put stipulations on what someone does with beans they've purchased. Yet JJ could have put it more gracefully than he did as I can see why he said don't cross x, y or z because of possible stability issues that he worked on with the Chem family and inbreeding them can resurface those traits which can sully names he's worked hard on. 

Eh I like the wild west aspect of the cannabis world but it isn't like these beans seemed to be of any actual work. Just using someone else's work and labeling it ones own. No honor among thieves and all that jazz.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2015)

Looking good BW....


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> im just looking to grow dank and amos I never had a hydro unit only a flood table I got these pots from my hydro stores I was using them in my flood table but I been doing soil for a good while now I might go back soon or do half and half


The exact containers came with the GH Emily's Garden - which I have two of. I'd put them away for awhile, but now use them to grow out reg beans and get cuts before cloning and sexing.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 11, 2015)

I recently got some Bubba x Monster Cookies under way. Hoping for the best! All this talk has me a little worried though. :O


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 11, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I recently got some Bubba x Monster Cookies under way. Hoping for the best! All this talk has me a little worried though. :O


Yeah I have gg4 x mc and gg4 x stardawg. Kinda bummed on them after all I've read. Not sure if they'll ever get popped.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 11, 2015)

I got like 4 of his strains so far so good


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Feb 11, 2015)

I got some f2s for free


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Feb 11, 2015)

BB3XMC


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2015)

Fire...."


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 11, 2015)

wow nicccce


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Feb 11, 2015)

Keep in mind all these showed sacks. I did do my fair share of plucking through out.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2015)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Keep in mind all these showed sacks. I did do my fair share of plucking through out.


That's the pack I have. They're on deck, and they'll get their own space. If I miss a sack or 3, I can live with the offspring - was planning on making a few babies anyway. Yours look fantastic.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Feb 12, 2015)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Keep in mind all these showed sacks. I did do my fair share of plucking through out.



*Is there a strong hermy trait in the MonsterCookie x's?* I have some entering flowering now- GG4 x MC. I also am starting to flower my Redeye Loctite which is another GG4 cross. I just hope I dont have nanner filled plants I have to pluck every other day. Just got done doing that with 2/6 of Redeye's Nirvana's (which I was told would toss nanners by the breeder). Pain in the ass but I knew that going into it.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 12, 2015)

Upstate2626 said:


> *Is there a strong hermy trait in the MonsterCookie x's?* I have some entering flowering now- GG4 x MC. I also am starting to flower my Redeye Loctite which is another GG4 cross. I just hope I dont have nanner filled plants I have to pluck every other day. Just got done doing that with 2/6 of Redeye's Nirvana's (which I was told would toss nanners by the breeder). Pain in the ass but I knew that going into it.


Yes, *of course* there are strong tendencies towards intersex behavior in the Monster Cookies, that should be obvious from the genetics alone... Where were the pictures of the female monster cookies grown by Gu? Honestly, some people like to live up inside his asshole for some reason, but he has pulled shit that makes Swerve seem like a talented and upstanding breeder. Gu took test beans from 303 (which he got a 7/10 male ratio on) and picked an extremely dominant and vigorous male, which he seems to have used indiscriminately to knock up every female clone he had lying around with no rhyme or reason. Anyone buying those crosses should expect high male ratios and hermaphrodites. That is exactly what was signed up for. As for the Stardawg crosses, not only does everybody know how JJ feels about people making unauthorized knockoffs with his lines, but he had specific plans to work with the Stardawg (a strain he created over years of work and intended to use as a male in new strains). Given Gu's lack of male selection experience, I have absolutely no reason to believe that a Stardawg from Gu's selection would produce better offspring than a male selected by JJ from a substantially larger seed pool. This whole thing just seemed to me from the beginning to be a transparent cash grab from a guy with no breeding experience but access to some elites and a whole bunch of females from other breeders' work.


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 12, 2015)

gu actually stated it was for the cash, in so many words.
"makes swerve seemed talented"...lmmfao...now that is something to be proud of!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Honestly, some people like to live up inside his asshole for some reason...........Anyone buying those crosses should expect high male ratios and hermaphrodites. That is exactly what was signed up for.


For the record, I expect my state to be the LAST holdout in any legalization matters. I'm rather remote as it is, and have zero access to clones. I figured the GP MC crosses were a cheap way to _possibly _get to sample something close to GG#4 and Bruce Banner.

If this were a few yrs back, and I was dependent on the next grow for smoke, I'd run something else. But w/ a full cupboard of smoke jarred, this is a good time to run a risky grow. If it doesn't work out, that's the breaks, imo. And if it does.......well, I sure wouldn't mind a plant or 2 like the pics posted above. 

I appreciate your posts CO.


----------



## COGrown (Feb 12, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> For the record, I expect my state to be the LAST holdout in any legalization matters. I'm rather remote as it is, and have zero access to clones. I figured the GP MC crosses were a cheap way to _possibly _get to sample something close to GG#4 and Bruce Banner.
> 
> If this were a few yrs back, and I was dependent on the next grow for smoke, I'd run something else. But w/ a full cupboard of smoke jarred, this is a good time to run a risky grow. If it doesn't work out, that's the breaks, imo. And if it does.......well, I sure wouldn't mind a plant or 2 like the pics posted above.
> 
> I appreciate your posts CO.


Thanks. I hadn't had my morning coffee and bong when I posted that, so it was a little more hostile than it needed to be. While I have several issues with Greenpoint, the biggest is that Gu himself acquired a great deal of his females and the Monster Cookies male for free via testing for other breeders. To turn around and charge people for 'testing' or to charge people for untested F1 gear made with those test strains is not what I would consider scrupulous business practices. 

Furthermore, for many breeders, the males they use are the signatures of their lines. I genuinely can't think of a female clone out there being used for breeding (that is not that specific breeder's creation) that is not being used by more than one breeder, let alone in the hands of closet/bedroom breeders. Therefore, they are left with their male selections to really make them stand out as a seed company. This is why most breeders use males that are either their own creation, or if they were originally created by others, they have at least worked one or two generations of selection with them.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Feb 12, 2015)

Man- I am looking at this in a new light and IDK what to think now. Yes Gu did get a bunch of those females to knock up from testing others "free" genetics and I bet if he had told them that he was gonna start up a new company with their genetics they woulda passed on sending him all those free beans. Like you said COGrown- how do we even know what a Monster Cookie female looks like and why it would be the best daddy (bc 303 seeds is hard to come by is not the answer I wanna hear).

I can say that my GG4xMC looks nothing like my Loctite which has strong genetics behind its daddy and is growing strong and lush. I will post pics as they flower but the Loctite (GG4 x Mr Rainer) is way better looking structurally, is a faster vegger and has huge fan leaves. I only got 2 females outta a full pack with 100% germ on Greenpoints GG4 x MC compared to 6 females of Loctite that all popped also so you may be onto something with your post and theory which talked about being mostly male prodigy. Why wouldnt Greenpoint choose something with less hermy traits as his male in his first cross which introduces him into this game we call making beans? I still have 2 more packs of his MC x's that I am in no hurry to pop as I am a lil nervous about what I already have growing. As I said- the GG4xMC are just a couple days into 12/12 and will post what happens. If they herm bad- they get the axe and the other 2 packs will be given away to friends I dont really care for.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Feb 12, 2015)

as for the title of this tread- Exotic and Greenpoint, lets see what happens when I pop these Starfighter x Stardawg's as they are a combination of the two companies. 

So I have to ask this also- I wonder if Greenpoint asked Karma or 303 if he could use their male since we all know that he didnt ask JJ NYC.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 12, 2015)

Upstate2626 said:


> If they herm bad- they get the axe and the other 2 packs will be given away to friends I dont really care for.


LOL!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Thanks. I hadn't had my morning coffee and bong when I posted that, so it was a little more hostile than it needed to be. While I have several issues with Greenpoint, the biggest is that Gu himself acquired a great deal of his females and the Monster Cookies male for free via testing for other breeders. To turn around and charge people for 'testing' or to charge people for untested F1 gear made with those test strains is not what I would consider scrupulous business practices.


I agree with you. Had I known all this, I wouldn't have made the purchase. 

Depending on what I'm smoking, I've been known to get caught up in the latest hype once or thrice.



Upstate2626 said:


> If they herm bad- they get the axe and the other 2 packs will be given away to friends I dont really care for.


The indirect approach, eh? Those 'friends' will know how you really feel about them in 3 - 4 months.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 12, 2015)

Upstate2626 said:


> Man- I am looking at this in a new light and IDK what to think now. Yes Gu did get a bunch of those females to knock up from testing others "free" genetics and I bet if he had told them that he was gonna start up a new company with their genetics they woulda passed on sending him all those free beans. Like you said COGrown- how do we even know what a Monster Cookie female looks like and why it would be the best daddy (bc 303 seeds is hard to come by is not the answer I wanna hear).
> 
> I can say that my GG4xMC looks nothing like my Loctite which has strong genetics behind its daddy and is growing strong and lush. I will post pics as they flower but the Loctite (GG4 x Mr Rainer) is way better looking structurally, is a faster vegger and has huge fan leaves. I only got 2 females outta a full pack with 100% germ on Greenpoints GG4 x MC compared to 6 females of Loctite that all popped also so you may be onto something with your post and theory which talked about being mostly male prodigy. Why wouldnt Greenpoint choose something with less hermy traits as his male in his first cross which introduces him into this game we call making beans? I still have 2 more packs of his MC x's that I am in no hurry to pop as I am a lil nervous about what I already have growing. As I said- the GG4xMC are just a couple days into 1, 2/12 and will post what happens. If they herm bad- they get the axe and the other 2 packs will be given away to friends I dont really care for.


I got locktite on the way should be here today please posts sum pics of her in flower thanks a bunch, and wow I didn't know gu was doing all these terrible things I would never and I mean never take another breeders testers and make seeds that's just wrong, but for the stardawg thing yeah he should have asked cause most likely jj would have said yeah, theres is a big lack in flowering pics from people I can only find a few here and there next time I will research better


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 12, 2015)

let see right now I got 6 chrystal blue females and 4 kosheralienz females and 3 gorilla grape gush females and there about 5 weeks maybe more in veg to be honest the cb are skinny stems and kinda lanky im not real happy with them I like my plants to have big stocky stems the gg are probably the best looking ones I got right now as far as the plants looks nice sturdy frame I got high hopes for x gear so im praying these babies come out nice I got good female ratio on the cb but there just lanky as all hell ill get sum pics up in a minute


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't care much for drama and ownerships and all that bullshit. *Whatever happened to freeing the plant? *But I do care about good vibes and karma.... and good cannabis.

All I can say is I hope I have positive experiences to share in the coming months. My 6 Bubba x MC babies are still <2 weeks old.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I don't care much for drama and ownerships and all that bullshit. *Whatever happened to freeing the plant? *But I do care about good vibes and karma.... and good cannabis.
> 
> All I can say is I hope I have positive experiences to share in the coming months. My 6 Bubba x MC babies are still <2 weeks old.


A man's got to make a living. I have no problems with any of these cats that are making good smoke getting paid for their work.

But ripping off a compadre who's done you a solid is another matter, as you note.


----------



## heelzballer (Feb 12, 2015)

In all fairness regarding Gu, he apparently was an EXCELLENT tester for other breeders and perhaps he developed relationships with most that allowed for him to continue breeding projects in exchange for his exceptional testing feedback...Still a little leery on popping the beans until I see positive results..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 13, 2015)

just seen attude is going to start selling exotic gear


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Feb 13, 2015)

I understand that the MC crosses are herming, but here's my thing. These are testers, GU is seeing that the MC make wasnt the best to use. It's not his fault people bought them. Here's somethig else to consider. All of these herm reports but they are able to pluck them off and there isn't viable pollen in any of them, at least from what I have seen, and experienced personally with the RugBurn cross. This to me means that you would be silly to pass on some fire like this


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 14, 2015)

Testers and buying shouldn't be in the same sentence. You buy verified genetics. 

Seems like a money grab pure and simple. Low prices, check. Questionable ethics, check. Selling gear that's not tested, check. 

Props on him for pulling a fast one. I hope people do get something they want and not a crop full of undesired beans.


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2015)

People would see what his beans are doing,if they would just look...
People cry about high price seeds,people cry about how long it takes to test seeds,people cry about any and everything......if people seen how shit really went down,they would not even want jj beans....

This post is not directed at anyone person...

Does anyone remember the first jj drop?....talk about a money grab!!!

I have payed for a pack of untested seeds,from bodhi...for the heads that can't wait...

Who wants to send money to canna collective? For some top dawg seeds?

Even tested seeds suck sometimes.....


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 14, 2015)

agreed ^^^


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 14, 2015)

I got no skin in this game. Just from what I was reading over at icmag.

At least Bodhi says they are untested if he sells them and I can really only think of a couple that were crossed with the snow lotus male.

I've never seen jj beans listed anywhere really, and if he honestly was threatening people that's some weak sauce right there.

I agree that even tested beans can suck. I think anyone who's grown long enough has experienced that.

Nonetheless I can still see it as a great scam. I've found the back and forth of it interesting.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Feb 14, 2015)

Well you have never been on SeedBay then, they have an entire category for untested stuff, all similarly priced to GUs stuff. Yeah that JJ dude called everyone who bought or tested for GreenPoint an ASSCLOWN on ICMag. Talk about a douche, I would never give that man any money after the audacity to say such a thing on a public forum.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 14, 2015)

all of green point testers are people with little to no experience. They wont give seeds to any experienced growers. I get their news letter email like every other day pushing untested seeds. They're cheap. I still wont go with them.

me n my buddy picked up a bunch of redeyed genetics and exotic genetic too. On ig and here very few people are having good grows with green point.

I just popped mint chocolate chip, dark side of the moon and mt. rainier. My buddy popped Adonis, kobain kush, and locktite. I kind of wanted their glue trap. They were sold out at the cup. We will be trading cuts eventually. I have so many seeds I just got and will take forever to go through. I still have a couple of packs from last year I haven't touched too.


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 14, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Well you have never been on SeedBay then, they have an entire category for untested stuff, all similarly priced to GUs stuff. Yeah that JJ dude called everyone who bought or tested for GreenPoint an ASSCLOWN on ICMag. Talk about a douche, I would never give that man any money after the audacity to say such a thing on a public forum.


Yea I saw that post. Silly insult, and obviously not the best at keeping the high road. I found it funny though how many felt so hurt by that comment. Certainly doesn't make me want to support him. I also wouldn't pay to be a guinea pig.


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2015)

That post was not to rag on bodhi at all....hell I want that cowbell,but with his standards,which I like...that one will not see the light of day.
But if it did I'd be all over it..

what gu did,was give the market(consumers) us,what we have made it to be....
Fast,fast,fastest...new,new,newest.

But out of all the MC crosses gu did,the only one I had interest in was yeti x MC(genetic match)

The rest was a toss up..
I don't know who paid to test seeds?

He sent out test seeds,and if that person wanted to buy more,then that person could have..then a short time later,he put them up for sale....it's all in the forums.


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2015)

hyroot said:


> all of green point testers are people with little to no experience. They wont give seeds to any experienced growers. I get their news letter email like every other day pushing untested seeds. They're cheap. I still wont go with them.
> 
> me n my buddy picked up a bunch of redeyed genetics and exotic genetic too. On ig and here very few people are having good grows with green point.
> 
> I just popped mint chocolate chip, dark side of the moon and mt. rainier. My buddy popped Adonis, kobain kush, and locktite. I kind of wanted their glue trap. They were sold out at the cup. We will be trading cuts eventually. I have so many seeds I just got and will take forever to go through. I still have a couple of packs from last year I haven't touched too.


The first part of this post is very lame,and not true....sounds more like you got upset about not being picked to test seeds,which is really not a big deal....it's just seeds.

The whole "tester" thing,is what gu capitalizes on......

that was just a very wide statement by you hyroot..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> what gu did,was give the market(consumers) us,what we have made it to be....
> Fast,fast,fastest...new,new,newest.


LOL yep! And it seems totally ass backwards. I don't get why people want to race to be the first in line to grow out unproven seeds. I'd rather sit back and have an opportunity to make a bit of an informed decision on a pack of seeds.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> The first part of this post is very lame,and not true....sounds more like you got upset about not being picked to test seeds,which is really not a big deal....it's just seeds.
> 
> The whole "tester" thing,is what gu capitalizes on......
> 
> that was just a very wide statement by you hyroot..


look at the 200 people that were picked. I call it like I see it.. look #greenpoinseeds or #greenpointseedtester on ig 90% noobs. Most of gu's promoting and business is done through ig.not riu.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Feb 14, 2015)

Lol 200 people that were picked and yet you can find less than 50 grow journals for these. So 90% of the people who actually did test journals are noobs, well simple math shows me that that's less than 1/4 of the total "testers." There are also several WELL known farmers on IG that have his cuts, including OreGrown who has 45k followers....your statement smacks of the same arrogance that led JJ to call everyone Assclowns becuase he sold his genetics and thinks he can stop pollen chucking. GU must have given away over 1000 seeds for FREE, and yet people aren't posting journals or anything.


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2015)

hyroot said:


> look at the 200 people that were picked. I call it like I see it.. look #greenpoinseeds or #greenpointseedtester on ig 90% noobs. Most of gu's promoting and business is done through ig.not riu.


You do know it's more than RIU & gram in this world?

But I feel what your saying..


----------



## hyroot (Feb 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> You do know it's more than RIU & gram in this world?
> 
> But I feel what your saying..


there's MySpace too lol


----------



## TonightYou (Feb 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> That post was not to rag on bodhi at all....hell I want that cowbell,but with his standards,which I like...that one will not see the light of day.
> But if it did I'd be all over it..
> 
> what gu did,was give the market(consumers) us,what we have made it to be....
> ...


I didn't take it as ragging my friend. Just stating an observation is all.



st0wandgrow said:


> LOL yep! And it seems totally ass backwards. I don't get why people want to race to be the first in line to grow out unproven seeds. I'd rather sit back and have an opportunity to make a bit of an informed decision on a pack of seeds.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 14, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Lol 200 people that were picked and yet you can find less than 50 grow journals for these. So 90% of the people who actually did test journals are noobs, well simple math shows me that that's less than 1/4 of the total "testers." There are also several WELL known farmers on IG that have his cuts, including OreGrown who has 45k followers....your statement smacks of the same arrogance that led JJ to call everyone Assclowns becuase he sold his genetics and thinks he can stop pollen chucking. GU must have given away over 1000 seeds for FREE, and yet people aren't posting journals or anything.


I know who oregrown is he does afghani Thai, marrionberry kush. Lsd, Chernobyl and the stardawg. Not the green point crosses of star dawg. Of course gu did not make stardawg. The creator of Scotts og isn't happy its being used everywhere. The hells angels are not happy about their hells og being used and them not getting a cut.

all the other seed companies give testers to everyone no matter who they are. They test them for 2 years before being released. Remember all the back lash of 9lb hammer being released to early. They had to get a new father plant for that strain for the re- release


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Feb 14, 2015)

He just posted on GUs photo of the Lemon G x MC that he got two females. I just don't get what everyone is saying. You sell the beans/genetics. You really don't expect people to pollen chuck? Come now, I haven't been that naive since...4th grade? "Get a cut," a cut of what? Clones? That's easily fixed, or $? That's just greed, and seems to be very hypocritical


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 14, 2015)

hyroot said:


> look at the 200 people that were picked. I call it like I see it.. look #greenpoinseeds or #greenpointseedtester on ig 90% noobs. Most of gu's promoting and business is done through ig.not riu.


 well you cant rip off most vets, im surprised at how this greepoint shit is rolling.


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 14, 2015)

The more I read about Greenpoint and GU, the more I wanna take the 2 packs I bought and feed them to the birds.

Seems he played the wolf in sheeps clothing bit very well.


----------



## booms111 (Feb 15, 2015)

Monster Hermi Cookies..https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=295481&page=5 Post #67


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2015)

GSC x gsc x og.......not a big surprise.

Like Papp said,he knew what was coming....


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm beginning to wonder who's really at fault here: GU for selling untested hermie prone genetics..... Or all us SUCKERS who fell all over ourselves to scoop up packs!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2015)

mr mustache said:


> I'm beginning to wonder who's really at fault here: GU for selling untested hermie prone genetics..... Or all us SUCKERS who fell all over ourselves to scoop up packs!


A little bit of both. I'm still staying positive. If they show banana's they die unless it's very late and not many of them. No huge worries though. Got plenty of other beans.

I've taken way bigger gambles in my life.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 15, 2015)

I like to try everybody seeds I did pick up more packs then I usually do before trying but they were so cheap I couldn't help it, im also giving locktite a try cause the mt rainer looked awesome I plan on tring mad farmer and cabin fever and bog next round, ill get my plants out and takes pics of my mc crosses in a minute


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 15, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> I like to try everybody seeds I did pick up more packs then I usually do before trying but they were so cheap I couldn't help it, im also giving locktite a try cause the mt rainer looked awesome I plan on tring mad farmer and cabin fever and bog next round, ill get my plants out and takes pics of my mc crosses in a minute


I totally agree. Have all those breeders you just mentioned. My Bog Bubble smells like 1996 and is almost done. LOL. YUMMMMMM.

I'll still be giving my greenpoints a shot I'm sure... I DO think with a bit of luck and a good hermie eye, some will find FIRE.

I have: gg4 x monster cooks, gg4 x stardawg, gg4 x mt rainier and gg4 x kobain kush. I think next round will be a gorrilla glue deathmatch..... TO THE DEATH! lol.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2015)

Sounds like a fun run. See who comes out on top.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 15, 2015)

the pics with 3 plants are the kosher alienz x monster cookies and the pics with 2 plants are the gorillagrapegush x monster cookies, so far im likeing the gg I dod have 3 females the other one is in flower for 4 days now


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 15, 2015)

heres my chrystal blues got 5 females one of them is in flower also for 4 days, im thinking these are going to be killer really looking forward to this and x has a lot more gear comeing been eyeing the mint chocolate chip and green ribon


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> the pics with 3 plants are the kosher alienz x monster cookies and the pics with 2 plants are the gorillagrapegush x monster cookies, so far im likeing the gg I dod have 3 females the other one is in flower for 4 days now


I forget which thread you posted it in, but have you run anything from Jaws yet? They got some nice lookin crosses


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 15, 2015)

im going to put one up bro jaws is another bad ass breeder, he works the hell out of them strains, shit I cant decide which one to do, im thinking black cherry soda x dp dojo ix1 and black cherry kush these guys Bodhi and jaws are inspiring me to do my best so hopefuly soon there will be a bigworms seeds, looking into sum packageing and seed vials and I plan on putting a lot of testers and free beans out there, but its going to take me a minute, hopeful the weed gods will be looking out for me and there wont be any road blocks


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2015)

do your thing! nice show...


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 18, 2015)

Ill be the first to purchase after the testing phase. Support the Worm! Shits and giggles boyz


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 18, 2015)

My Bubba x MC babies smell dank already @ 16 days old.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 19, 2015)

whats up peeps the 6 plants are optimus prime, 3 confermed females and 3 idk, I uppotted 3 kosher alienz x monster cookies into 5 gallons and move into the flower room, im going to veg the 4 chrystal blues and the 3 gorilla grape for a little longer


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm amazed. My Bubba x MC lings straight up smell like garlic! Danky garlic smell!!! I'm worried I may have to take extra precautions to mask the smell once in flower if this is a sign of things to come. Check out the macro photo's I took, make sure you click for full zoom. You can see at only 18 days old the leaf is laden with bulbous trichomes, not to be confused with capitate-stalked trichomes which are the nice big juicy ones we find on the flowers. I'm going to include a shot of my Next Gen Romulan Diesel that shows these bulbous trichomes on a mature plant.

http://www.cannabisculture.com/content/inside-trichome


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 21, 2015)

wow ur right when u zoom in u can really see them trichs good job


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 22, 2015)

I put 2 more chrystal blues and 1 gorillagrape gush into flower last night, everything gets up potted into 5 gallon pots, the gg got a nice frame


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 22, 2015)

probably from here on out ill will be adding plants into flower the rest are all about 2-3 feet tall so im bending the tops to incourage bottom growth and bush out more, so far I got 4 females optimus primes 1 male and 1 idk yet


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 25, 2015)

the ganja gods are looking down on me I got 5 out of 6 females on the optimus primes and all greenpoint and exotic gear is in flower now except for the primes


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 25, 2015)

does anybody got any finished flowered shots of x gear


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 27, 2015)

my up comeing exotic gear kimbo kush and spirit in the sky


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 1, 2015)

ive seen very beautiful shots on the gram frosty


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 1, 2015)

instagram ill have to check it out I seen sum over at the farm but none here really


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 1, 2015)

True. Yeah go to search and click the hashtag tab its wicked bro. One dude said kimbo smelled like kushy blueberry muffin top rolled in gas funk. Lol sounds good to me


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 1, 2015)

sum chrystal blue clones for my boy buz


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 1, 2015)

In my best big dan voice, ahhhh yeah!


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 2, 2015)

Well to each their own.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

sorry lol post deleted..


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 2, 2015)

its cool gg i didnt get offended, shit happens. I just think its a catchy adlib


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2015)

it is catchy no doubt bout that, but the dude is questionable to say the least...


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 2, 2015)

A lot of "breeders" are. Theres some ppl on the forums that id pop seeds from than actual "breeders"


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

buzworthy said:


> A lot of "breeders" are. Theres some ppl on the forums that id pop seeds from than actual "breeders"


truth!


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 2, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Lol 200 people that were picked and yet you can find less than 50 grow journals for these. So 90% of the people who actually did test journals are noobs, well simple math shows me that that's less than 1/4 of the total "testers." There are also several WELL known farmers on IG that have his cuts, including OreGrown who has 45k followers....your statement smacks of the same arrogance that led JJ to call everyone Assclowns becuase he sold his genetics and thinks he can stop pollen chucking. GU must have given away over 1000 seeds for FREE, and yet people aren't posting journals or anything.


give this guy a medal !!!!!!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 6, 2015)

whats up peeps well my ladies are almost 2 weeks in, everything is doing great the cb look like there going to be sum killer shit and the kosher alienz are just now setting budz a little slow if u ask me, and the gorilla grape looks nice also, I forgot but 1 of the gg is still in veg I plan on keeping it in veg until its a full bush I been super cropping it but that the only greenpoint plant that not in flower my optimus primes are 30inches tall I read the stretch is 2x so if it gets to 5-6 feet ill be happy 6 foot is my topping off point and I think another week and all 5 will be going in to flower


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 8, 2015)

got 3 optimus primes in flower know going to let the other 2 go for a few more weeks and my kimbos are looking great


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> got 3 optimus primes in flower know going to let the other 2 go for a few more weeks and my kimbos are looking great


Watching these close,got a few packs of this cross...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 8, 2015)

which ones op or kimbo I got lucky I guess got 5 females out of 6 seeds on the op, the kimbos got almost all purple stems and to me that tells me theres going to be sum purple bud soon and I love purple bud


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 8, 2015)

kimbo  kush


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 8, 2015)

yo buz bro im on day 7 of clones and still no roots, everything still looks green as fuck im not understanding whats going on, where I have them is alittle on the chilly side but I thought 7 days for aero cloner


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2015)

Just ordered a pack of Green Ribbon BX. Cant wait to run these. Looking forward to seeing those Optimus Primes and Kimbo Kush


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 8, 2015)

oh yeah green ribbon is kill bro


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 8, 2015)

it can go 10 days umn are you using any solution with it or str8 tap? any bumps? uh how cold?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 8, 2015)

I used like 4 drops of bleach, tiny bit of gh micro and bloom and I dipped in roots cloneing gel it like 70


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 8, 2015)

crystal blue fan leafs takeing over my garden this is going to be epic


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 9, 2015)

70 isnt bad or cold champ. Generally 65 to 72 is great anything higher promotes bad juju. Change out the res, so many clashing statements on the web so its pretty much try try and try again til its perfect...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 9, 2015)

yeah I did sum more reading pretty much everybody says 10-14days till roots, everything is still green I know when I clone in rockwool the plants would turn yellow and supposedly that's a sign its rooting, draining the leaves of any energy so it can root, right now there as green as they were when I cut them and perky, I want stress until 2 weeks, the root cloneing gel I would think would be useless cause I would think it would wash off and the little nutz I put in would be useless until I got roots I guess I could have used straight well water but this guy said this is the best receipt u know how that goes on the web, ttyl


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 9, 2015)

Yup. Once you have your method down packed 5 to 7 days seems very doable.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

I had to check in
Looking good man.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 13, 2015)

thanks bro hope ur move is going good


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 15, 2015)

chrystal blues and kosher alienz looking good and healthy, the one kosher has the hammer affect on the leaves, im really surprised how well this 3rd time around recycled soil is doing god danm are these plants heathly looking, I got two cb that are super frosty


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> chrystal blues and kosher alienz looking good and healthy, the one kosher has the hammer affect on the leaves, im really surprised how well this 3rd time around recycled soil is doing god danm are these plants heathly looking, I got two cb that are super frostyView attachment 3372310


Nice worm! I didn't know you were rockin the organic soil?

Plants look great bro!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 15, 2015)

heres the kosher alienz x monster cookies looking good no hermi about 2-3 weeks in


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 15, 2015)

thanks stow yeah the custom organic soil is the shit, it gets better with time like a fine wine, once I uppot into 5 gallon pots after about a week to dig there roots in a bam they explode with growth


----------



## amgprb (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a pack of Greenpoint seeds in the mail right now. I have no clue what they are, but GU is hooking me up! Cant complain bout free beans!

I will check back when i get em, see if anyone has run them and see how good they are


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 15, 2015)

well folks I thought I was going to be the only one without hermi issues I guess not, 2 out of 3 kosher alienz had about 20 sacks each I pluck them off if they come back they will get cut, so far none on the gorilla grape gush


----------



## greywind (Mar 15, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> well folks I thought I was going to be the only one without hermi issues I guess not, 2 out of 3 kosher alienz had about 20 sacks each I pluck them off if they come back they will get cut, so far none on the gorilla grape gush


Bummer! All these recent hermie reports (despite who it was created by) has me so hesitant to pop the beans I got at the Cup over a month ago. The SinCity I got apparently hermed in testing... Cali Conn, oh god why did I do that?!? But with fingers and toes crossed, many of them will find their way into dirt soon. 

I digress, but back to your babies. I hope that third pheno stays all female and the other GGG's stay true as well. I don't know if it'll make much difference, but I plan on growing out the newbies until I can presex them in veg, then just flower out clones. Again, fingers crossed for you, and me!


----------



## Southerner (Mar 16, 2015)

I would love to see some pics of the flowering Grape X MC's you have.

I just opened a pack of them with 9/10 popping up in root cubes. I'm thinking of just dumping them because of all the herms that I have heard about, but there's a big part of me that thinks I should document them in a journal just so people will be able to have that much more of an informed decision with Greenpoint.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 16, 2015)

thanks fellas ill get sum pics tomorrow I keep forgetting the 2nd ggg is still in veg im making that bitch into a bush, got mint chocolate chip and toxic green in route


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 20, 2015)

ok I got the other ggg in flower and so far the kosher alienz haven't popped any more sacks and the ggg hasn't had any so wish me luck


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 20, 2015)

sorry guys I procrastinated again tomorrow nite ill get sup pics haha


----------



## amgprb (Mar 20, 2015)

Sooooo anyone got the low-down on the Famine x Stardawg?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 21, 2015)

Hope you have good luck with those ball sacks. 

I'm bout to flip my bubba mc's to flower today.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 21, 2015)

so far so good no sack came back I check every 3 days, I did notice sum pistils on a couple plants dieing back looks like they got a little pollen from somewhere I think it was on my shirt, my girl thinks im crazy spraying myself down with water before I go out into my room, I don't want no accidental pollinations happening


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Mar 21, 2015)

Some random GPS BB3 x MC shots...3 females out of 5 seeds. Collecting pollen to make f2s from one of the males that flowered early and smelled like sweet mint. They are on week 3-4.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 21, 2015)

here's some of my Bubba Mc's vegging away. I was supposed to flower yesterday but putting it off till tonight/tomorrow. That one on back left has nice big fans.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 21, 2015)

just wanted to post this I got 3 onyc x stardaws in veg and the one is a monster I hope its a female its about 3 weeks I guess I moved it today to get to the plant behind it and was hit with an overwhelming smell of skunky dank ass diesel smell god damn I think this is going to be a good one


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice! My test plant for the fireballs f3 beans was like that. If I came with in a foot of it it just stunk the room up. I have 100 or so of them pulled to pop now


----------



## ILM (Mar 22, 2015)

I just put five bb3xmc in rooter cubes.I know I've got s while to go but I'll keep all up to date


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 22, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> well folks I thought I was going to be the only one without hermi issues I guess not, 2 out of 3 kosher alienz had about 20 sacks each I pluck them off if they come back they will get cut, so far none on the gorilla grape gush


Damn dude, sorry to hear that. It seems balls are becoming more and more common. I don't care about gay marriage with humans but with plants I like my girls to be girls and my boys to be boys.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Mar 24, 2015)

Bb3 x MC


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 25, 2015)

kosher alienz x monster cookies, starting to get stinky


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2015)

Wonderful happy girls as always. Bet that's going to be some fire smoke, sounds like you can't go wrong mixing those genetics. Sure frosty already.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 25, 2015)

gorilla grape gush is a beast, the 2nd one just got put in about a week ago and its a good size also


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 25, 2015)

heres one chrystal blue I got 5 of them and there all frosty like this, going to make sum serious hash with this


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 25, 2015)

oh yeah mr head I love me sum kosher kush I cant wait, just wanted to add I threw 3 kimbo kushes and 2 spirt in the sky in flower going to veg the others a little longer


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh yeah mr head I love me sum kosher kush I cant wait, just wanted to add I threw 3 kimbo kushes and 2 spirt in the sky in flower going to veg the others a little longer


I'm smoking on some Love Triangle right now with a glob of TER oil on top. Sample buds still a week or so out but she smokes good 

All these pics you're posting got me drooling  The ones in your TGA thread my goodness, you've got some serious skills bro.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 25, 2015)

thank you so much mr head I appreciate it, and you do to, I see ur plants just as good as mine bro


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 25, 2015)

The Dank is real, I am impressed you guys are killin it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks king arthur


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2015)

Very nice worm! Beautiful gals. I don't know how in the hell you find all of the room/time to pop so many seeds. I'm kinda jealous.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 26, 2015)

I got some monster leaves on my Bubba x MC, and some funny growth coming out 2 some of them. 13 bladed leafs.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks stow, I really don't have that much room my flower is 10 x 8 and my veg is 18inches x 40inches I pop a lot on purpose so I don't have no choice but to make it work cause I wont let a seed die if it comes up its going to the end, when there babies it easy cause there in solo cups but when there in the 1 and half gallon pots its hard to find space I dream of having a hugh warehouse and it be my job to grow I know I can do it, thinking about popping 15 more seedlings, I got the preputal thing going so I need plants to go in flower every two weeks, so far its working out great


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I got some monster leaves on my Bubba x MC, and some funny growth coming out 2 some of them. 13 bladed leafs.
> 
> View attachment 3381010
> 
> View attachment 3381011


I love leaves like that u should save it I put mine I between two pages of a book


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 26, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> I love leaves like that u should save it I put mine I between two pages of a book


I did that before, I put em in some parchment. It'd be cool to save all the deformed and abnormal leaves over the years.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 26, 2015)

hell yeah maybe even get a 3 ring binder and do it like baseball cards as a matter of fact im am going to do this, thanks d


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 26, 2015)

I got pollen that I forgot to put in freezer its from last year so almost 9-10 months old it was dry before putting it into vial I just forgot to put into freezer, does anybody think its still good it still nice and yellow and its definitely dry, I doubt its any good im going to try and seeif it takeson one of my plants I hope its good cause the seeds I made with it are fuckin awesome


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> I love leaves like that u should save it I put mine I between two pages of a book





D_Urbmon said:


> I did that before, I put em in some parchment. It'd be cool to save all the deformed and abnormal leaves over the years.


You guys should start a leaf pic thread. We always focus on the flowers, but there are some equally beautiful leaves on some strains too. That would make for a cool thread imo.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 26, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> I got pollen that I forgot to put in freezer its from last year so almost 9-10 months old it was dry before putting it into vial I just forgot to put into freezer, does anybody think its still good it still nice and yellow and its definitely dry, I doubt its any good im going to try and seeif it takeson one of my plants I hope its good cause the seeds I made with it are fuckin awesome


It might be good still, worth a try? I read that you should let the container reach room temperature before opening it though to prevent condensation on the inside and destroying the pollen.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You guys should start a leaf pic thread. We always focus on the flowers, but there are some equally beautiful leaves on some strains too. That would make for a cool thread imo.


I was a while back but I already got to many threads its hard to keep up at times


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah it becomes work when you have so many projects to report on , looking great though bigworm! I love big fat leaves like that, even if I don't have the space for them LOLOL.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Mar 27, 2015)

BB3x MC pheno 3 hermie...I also found premi seeds in my RugBurn OG cross. Unfortunate with both as that was my choice smoke from the Rugburn and this BB3 cross seriously smells like sweettarts. Delicious....I haven't really seen any others so idk if I will keep it in....I guess I need to chop blah.
I hate this part of the job


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Mar 31, 2015)

Some BB3 x MC flower porn....coming along nicely!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 1, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Some BB3 x MC flower porn....coming along nicely!


How she smell? My Bubba x MC's staaaaaaaaaaaaaank and they don't even have flowers yet.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Apr 1, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> How she smell? My Bubba x MC's staaaaaaaaaaaaaank and they don't even have flowers yet.


There's two, both smell fruity. One smells like sweettarts lol, the other smells like cookies and sweet mint


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 2, 2015)

all greenpoint gear is doing great the kosher are dank as all hell I love that kosher smell and the gorilla grape are the biggest cola in the room still going hard, not a sack or banana in sight so happy about that I got 1 onyc in flower and 2 more girls veggin and im popping 2 elephant stompers x stardawg as we speak, I plant 6 kimbo kush and got 5 girls and I thought one dude but it turns out it was a girl to so no kimbo pollen to work with this grow but plenty spirit in the sky I got 2 females and 3 dudes and the chrystal blues are doing great the one I hit with pollen took really good so that's good news ill get sum good pics this weekend


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 2, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> all greenpoint gear is doing great the kosher are dank as all hell I love that kosher smell and the gorilla grape are the biggest cola in the room still going hard, not a sack or banana in sight so happy about that I got 1 onyc in flower and 2 more girls veggin and im popping 2 elephant stompers x stardawg as we speak, I plant 6 kimbo kush and got 5 girls and I thought one dude but it turns out it was a girl to so no kimbo pollen to work with this grow but plenty spirit in the sky I got 2 females and 3 dudes and the chrystal blues are doing great the one I hit with pollen took really good so that's good news ill get sum good pics this weekend


you got some pics of the spirit in the sky male? they give some beautiful color


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 2, 2015)

I got you tomorrow, as of now I don't see any color, the one definitely has trichomes I will be collecting pollen on all of them


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 2, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> all greenpoint gear is doing great the kosher are dank as all hell I love that kosher smell and the gorilla grape are the biggest cola in the room still going hard, not a sack or banana in sight so happy about that I got 1 onyc in flower and 2 more girls veggin and im popping 2 elephant stompers x stardawg as we speak, I plant 6 kimbo kush and got 5 girls and I thought one dude but it turns out it was a girl to so no kimbo pollen to work with this grow but plenty spirit in the sky I got 2 females and 3 dudes and the chrystal blues are doing great the one I hit with pollen took really good so that's good news ill get sum good pics this weekend


Glad to hear they are all doing good for ya.


I'm approaching 2 weeks into flower and no signs of balls over here either. I'll be keeping a close eye in the next week or so.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 2, 2015)

the one optimus prime is starting to show sum red purple type of color cant wait to see her in full bloom its definatley indca dom cause the leaves are hugh


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2015)

Optimus prime & onyc is a must see.....pure funktasic nugs in the making.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 2, 2015)

if that's what u want then that's what youll get I got op pollen and a onyc in flower, I took year old qrazytrain and tranquil elephantizer remix pollen that I forgot to put in freezer and hit a op female lastnight if I don't take im hitting it with kosher alienz pollen well see


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh snap. Intersex traits showing on 3/5 of my Bubba x MC, 12 days in. It's more than just along the main stem too.  

The remaining 2 females are looking solid. *fingers crossed*


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 3, 2015)

dang man pick them off if u can and keep an eye on them


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 3, 2015)

It happens so fast haha I swear they weren't there yesterday.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 4, 2015)

anyone have any dark side of the moon or mint chocolate chip from exotics going? I have both about a month into veg. Just curious how they do.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 4, 2015)

someone on fb was raving bout the mint choc chip i think, saying it kills the forum in every way.


----------



## greywind (Apr 4, 2015)

It's a shame, really, that this thread consists of the potential greatness that is Exotic and the apparent hermie breeding nightmare that is Greenpoint. I am so happy that I didn't have any cash to get those Greenpoit hermie packs when they were available. My fingers are still crossed for you all to find trichy gold, but I'm glad I'm not in your shoes. Happy hunting and nanner crushing!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 5, 2015)

gorilla grape gush the one that I staked apart is only 2 weeks in and the other one has hugh colas  and no hermi on either of these plants, the one is going to be a yielder it would really make me happy if it turns purple


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 5, 2015)

kosher alienz looking and smelling dank 2 of them got that kosher smell and the 3rd smells like fruit, I love me sum kosher kush so im siked to smoke this baby and thankfully no more hermi it was probably my fault some times im a little ruff with my little ones


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 5, 2015)

chrystal blue looking great comeing along nicely the one is pregnant with prime chrystal seeds so im siked aout that, the one all the way to the left is the momma


----------



## JS_OG (Apr 5, 2015)

How does everyone get dark, moist, leathery lookin leaves like that?? Like FRESH outta the damn rainforest, lbvs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2015)

JS_OG said:


> How does everyone get dark, moist, leathery lookin leaves like that?? Like FRESH outta the damn rainforest, lbvs


Keep your plants happy
And it is strain dependent to an existent.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 5, 2015)

organic, when I grew hydro my leaves where always burnt a little but since switching to organic I don't get that much leaf burns, every now and then I do but not a lot, oh yeah I talk to my plants so that helps hahaha


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Apr 6, 2015)

BB3 x MC pheno 1 and 2 week 6


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 6, 2015)

nice looking budz vitamin mine are almost at 6 week shit I think they are let me go back and look


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Apr 6, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> nice looking budz vitamin mine are almost at 6 week shit I think they are let me go back and look


Yeah no Amber or really even cloudy on the Pheno 2 even though her pistils are receding as compared to Pheno 1 lol. 

Pheno 2 is a straight donkey dick with a lower bushy area lol. 

Hungry girls, I went too high for a bit at 1100~ and so dropped down to about 950 and they are happy. This is one of the hard parts about testing is running so many different girls lol. I might start flushing next week on Pheno 2 though for real. Probably give Pheno 1 another week before flush


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 6, 2015)

awesome bro I harvest when all are cloudy and just a couple are amber, im at 6 weeks 4/24 is 8 weeks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 9, 2015)

greenpoint polarbear hybrids available at thcfarmer and siked I got picked to be a tester, strains selection should be comeing up soon, thanks gu appreciate it, im going to give them a good home


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 9, 2015)

I chopped down 2 of my Bubba x MC's. 1 of them is going strong with absolutely no intersex traits so far. The other 2 are showing balls but very minimally, I simply removed the nodes which balls were growing from. I'm gonna keep a close eye on them. They smell so strong I just don't want to rid of them.

So that's 4/5 showing intersex traits.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 9, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> greenpoint polarbear hybrids available at thcfarmer and siked I got picked to be a tester, strains selection should be comeing up soon, thanks gu appreciate it, im going to give them a good home


So is this the Polar Bear from Karma Genetics that he's using as a male? 

At first I was kinda bummed, but now I realize I'm just jelly. If I'd have known anybody with a basement operation could be selling $75 packs of seeds composed entirely out of tiny selections of other breeders work and a handful of dubiously sourced clone only strains, I would have been on that shit like white on rice. I mean, if I didn't have any ethics, anyways.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 9, 2015)

oh yeah I forgot lastnite I was to tired to go in my room so I did early this morning and my frosty ass spirit in the sky male popped 2 sacks on me no sweat thou I hit everything with a light mist of water a couple of beans wont hurt, im going to get pics in a little of my male I usually am good with letting my males go with my crop until the last second I pull them out to flower in my other spot but my lazyiness got the best of me haha better luck next time


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Apr 9, 2015)

BB3 x MC week 7 start. Pheno 1 then 2...started "flushing" pheno 2 with 450-550 ppm for the next week or so then will hit her with 0 ppm them daarkness


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2015)

Delish....


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> BB3 x MC week 7 start. Pheno 1 then 2...started "flushing" pheno 2 with 450-550 ppm for the next week or so then will hit her with 0 ppm them daarkness


I've got 3 of these going - 2 are 12/12 from seed, and should be indicating gender very soon. Any strawberry smells ?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 10, 2015)

Yum. What is the BB3?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 10, 2015)

Bruce Banner #3


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 10, 2015)

og kush and strawberry diesel number 3 is the phenol type, I haven't yet grown or smoke this one but would love to


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Apr 13, 2015)

53 days in chopped the main cola. I'm out of bud. I will leave the bottom half for the rest of the week, I'm hoping at least a 1/4 dry maybe more like 1/2

Edit:
Straight sweettart smell to this Pheno, the first pheno smells like straight strawberry but is foxtailing and still swelling so another week on her at least


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 14, 2015)

awesome bro i chopped a chrystal blue down for the same reason I needed bud haha, starting this Friday a lot of stuff is comeing down, my cb is frosty as all hell


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 15, 2015)

So my Bubba x MC are doing great, no more balls shown. 3/5 left and 1 of them hasn't shown a single ball. Really wish I had it cloned. Maybe I'll have to try and reveg it?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 15, 2015)

nice bro mine are the same way no more sacks thank goodness the kosher r really stanky up the place I luv it


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 16, 2015)

the gorillagrape gush took the pollen good just a couple days ago all the hairs were white now there all dieing back and getting ready to make sum seeds this plant should give up a good amount of seedsgorilla spirit


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 17, 2015)

It's really a shame that greenpoint is such a disaster. IMO many of the genetics put together kinda screamed hermie. 

Has anyone had anything other than minor luck? I was close to pulling the trigger but never did. Kind of glad. 

Exotic on the other hand .... Come to horsey. Neigh.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 17, 2015)

Big worm killin it like always!


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Apr 17, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> It's really a shame that greenpoint is such a disaster. IMO many of the genetics put together kinda screamed hermie.
> 
> Has anyone had anything other than minor luck? I was close to pulling the trigger but never did. Kind of glad.
> 
> Exotic on the other hand .... Come to horsey. Neigh.


Bro....the MC cross has some Hermies yes...but...have you not actually seen any of the thread or pics? I also have seen 0, yes 0 issues with the StarDawg crosses...so it was the Mc male, doesn't mean that there aren't PLENTY of the dankest phenotypes out there, just got to do some searching,
Same as
Any other breeder friend...disaster? Meh

5 days quick dry BB3 x Mc pheno 2


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 17, 2015)

im likeing the ggg a lot big fat nugz and the onyc is going to be a good one I can tell oh yeah, and of course the kosher alienz has me ripped I quick dried a couple budz yummy yummy taste so good


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 17, 2015)

oh yeah I got my greenpoint testers east coast sour diesel x polar bear I will be popping tomorrow, along with sum super qrazy seeds and super purple


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh yeah I got my greenpoint testers east coast sour diesel x polar bear I will be popping tomorrow, along with sum super qrazy seeds and super purple


Got ONYCD x Polar Bear. Popping 5 of those with the 5 Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp and some others. Still deciding since I didn't pop any at beginning of month like I said. Work have me busy so just wanna make sure I have the time to get them going right


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 17, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Bro....the MC cross has some Hermies yes...but...have you not actually seen any of the thread or pics? I also have seen 0, yes 0 issues with the StarDawg crosses...so it was the Mc male, doesn't mean that there aren't PLENTY of the dankest phenotypes out there, just got to do some searching,
> Same as
> Any other breeder friend...disaster? Meh
> 
> 5 days quick dry BB3 x Mc pheno 2


Gu?

And yeah. I've looked at the the thread and pics. Disaster seems to sum it up. Why so mad big guy?


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Apr 17, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Gu?
> 
> And yeah. I've looked at the the thread and pics. Disaster seems to sum it up. Why so mad big guy?


Lol, GU has his own profile, but I'm not mad. Just don't see it as a "disaster." 
I think that's unfair to say about "testers." Which they are? Every breeder tests out their strains, GreenPoint has just chosen a different route. Dude gave away over 2k seeds and dedicated whole rooms to a seed run. Yet people are mad about him doing this.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 17, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Lol, GU has his own profile, but I'm not mad. Just don't see it as a "disaster."
> I think that's unfair to say about "testers." Which they are? Every breeder tests out their strains, GreenPoint has just chosen a different route. Dude gave away over 2k seeds and dedicated whole rooms to a seed run. Yet people are mad about him doing this.


Just seeing lots of herm reports and heavy males. With all due respect though, how are they "testers" if everyone had to buy them?


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Apr 17, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Just seeing lots of herm reports and heavy males. With all due respect though, how are they "testers" if everyone had to buy them?


No one had to buy them. That was their choice. Every single strain he had listed had 2-4 "testers." So now you see why he had to do it the way he did since apparently several 100 people didn't provide proper chronicling of the grows. And again, you need to specify, MC crosses. No StarDawg Hermies that I have seen, and people are harvesting them now...


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 17, 2015)

Guess I'm confused as to how it went down. My buddy has mc x gg4 and bought them. But now won't pop them from the reports. Tried giving them to me but seems like danger. Lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 17, 2015)

i got gg#4 x monster cookies will pop next round, im not scared of hermi I just pluck them off if its not real bad, sometimes I get hermi sack on well know breeder strains no biggie probably my fault


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2015)

I got GG#4 x Monster Cookies too and yea there has been high male reports and some herms with MC crosses but there have been non intersex phenos from the ones that hermed too. I'm not scared to run them and I would tell your buddy give them a try. The phenos I have seen from them look amazing. Some people report herms off a few nanners or sacks but I don't consider those full blown herms and those traits can go away on clone runs. So I'm gonna pop mines when I can just have lots of gear ahead of them. 

Saw one report of a few sacks on Chem 4 x Stardawg but the person plucked them and none returned so nothing to worry about


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 17, 2015)

Cool beans. Thanks for the info guys. He has gg4 x star dawg too. Maybe I'll tell him they herm too and take them! Lol. Totally kidding.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Apr 17, 2015)

Lowers on that pheno 1 day 57


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 18, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Cool beans. Thanks for the info guys. He has gg4 x star dawg too. Maybe I'll tell him they herm too and take them! Lol. Totally kidding.


Maybe you should cop those beans.....

A boring ass veg shot i know, i know.













The red is GG4xMC
The orange are GG4xStardawg
The pink is BruceBxStardawg

Thew em into flower few days ago, hope they end up as nice as Big's and Vitamin's


----------



## chirim2003 (Apr 18, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Just seeing lots of herm reports and heavy males. With all due respect though, how are they "testers" if everyone had to buy them?


well to start he isnt a breeder hes a pollen chucker. stuff isnt tested well and yes uses strains known for herms. using other peoples work to cross to other peoples work is in no way a breeder. have some excelent plants been found in his beans yes but then again there have been some great plants found in nirvqna strains also. his prices are right for what hes doin tho and yeah hes a good guy and as we all know herms can come from their enviroment as much as genetics so who really knows. but it was his dream to do it and he is sucessful but i dobt see him in any way as a breeder


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 19, 2015)

everything is somebody elses work shit how the hell do u get something that ant travel the ends of the world to obtain it, pollen chucker is just a sugar coated word for somebody who don't like a piticular breeder, if hes takeing the time to collect pollen or grow out males to flower with his clone only strains then to me hes a breeder why do people get mad when someone starts a seed business and alls they do is use cross or a special male to hit everything with, who cares we got to get the strains from somewhere, I understand this breeder took this strain and bx 3 times then f2 it to f5 and been working with it for a lot of years to me this is a certain type of breeding there are many types of breeding gu just choose this one, if there making seeds and following up with good customer service and replaceing beans that didn't germ then keep up the good work hes a breeder in my book im sure he will find a strain that he likes and bx or inbreed it and what not and work with it just give the man sometime one thing that did confuse me alittle was giving out testers then the same day they were for sale on thcfarmer, ur either going to go the tester route or not don't do both but the demand is high so really it don't matter idk just my two cents im tring to think how u come a breeder without using other peeps work and I don't understand how u do it, if I take other peeps work and f2 up to a f6 and sell it does that make it my work in reality no if I cross other peeps work then bx then f4 it does that make it mine, im confused


----------



## chirim2003 (Apr 19, 2015)

look at what snowhigh puts out. breeder take landraces and make something. i dont dislike greenpoint at all and like i said yeah gu is a good guy but hell no to the breeder part any moron can collect other peoples work and put them together. he does nothing of his own other than offer his beans at a correct price for what hes doin. the strains arent tested all that well or worked to make them his. 1+2=3 is what he does. no refined strains for sure and people would rather have the strains hes crossin more than his crosses from everything ive heard. no hate comin from me or dislike but damn lable it for what it is


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 19, 2015)

idk man I like to think of myself as a breeder but from what u say im just a common pollen chucker, I guess until I get sum landraces or find sum killer phenol and make new crosses then back cross it I guess then its my work idk im confused


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 19, 2015)

lil update I popped 5 of my east coast sour diesel and 5 of my super purple and 5 of my super qrazy so im really siked to see what these pollen chucks can do, I made an awesome cross that I know for a fact is going to be great the mom is kimbo kush and the dad is, well I cant tell u that its a secret going to be my go to weed, I hope to god the pollen took all man its going to be straight head stash u wait in see


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 19, 2015)

I forget if I post this or not but I hit my hugh ass gorillagrapegush with my spirit in the sky male and I hit a purple optimus prime with my secret pollen also going to be sick


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 19, 2015)

You guys both make some good points. I agree with worm that it was kinda strange to be passing out testers and then start selling them.... but as chirim pointed out, the price is right. Cudos to him for that.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 19, 2015)

Its true that Gu didn't create any of the genetics he's working with, but that can be said about some other breeders as well.
It says good things about both companies in this thread that I have a buddy with a cookies n cream x stardawg that looks very very nice

_And I guess nice things about jjnyc as well, but we all know that stardawg is fire.._.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Apr 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You guys both make some good points. I agree with worm that it was kinda strange to be passing out testers and then start selling them.... but as chirim pointed out,* the price is right*. Cudos to him for that.


What exactly is the right price for an untested chuck job?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 19, 2015)

VirtualHerd said:


> What exactly is the right price for an untested chuck job?


I believe he was offering them for $30 to $35 a pack. Considering the lineage of the crosses I think that's a reasonable price.

Nobody is holding a gun to your head


----------



## VirtualHerd (Apr 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I believe he was offering them for $30 to $35 a pack. Considering the lineage of the crosses I think that's a reasonable price.
> 
> Nobody is holding a gun to your head


My point is there should be no price for untested beans. The fact that we are debating this shows how low this industry has sunk. Sadly growers seem to have very low standards when it comes to what they are willing to pay for.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 19, 2015)

VirtualHerd said:


> My point is there should be no price for untested beans. The fact that we are debating this shows how low this industry has sunk. Sadly growers seem to have very low standards when it comes to what they are willing to pay for.


I don't really disagree, but considering that there are companies out there charging 3-4x what Greenpoint is for similar pollen chucks then i don't see this as too egregious. 

If people are willing to roll the dice a bit on some potentially unstable genetics I'm sure there will be some great plants to be found. Myself, I won't bother. I have too many other seeds from other breeders that I'm interested in running....but I don't begrudge others that chose to do so.


----------



## chirim2003 (Apr 20, 2015)

worm i wasnt tryin to beat you.down and im sorry if it came out that way. to me a breeder is just something different than what most breeders today really are. im not sayin they have crap because alot of them throw out fire no doubt but its all on someone elses work. i think a breeder is someone who say takes a wild thai and works that line to get the traits he wants stable and showing in most phenos then havind say a pure indica from the herat region that he has worked to be stable and show the desired traits and crossing them and working it. it takes alot of time and space and money to do that but the rewards are awesome. i think for those reasons thats why alof of todays breeders arent doing that and also because they want a quick $$$. that is why i have so much more respect for guys like snowhigh and outfallgenetics and a few others.


----------



## chirim2003 (Apr 20, 2015)

i will say tho that i do like the way greenpoint clearly lables out what is in his strains and doesnt try to hide it under a name or change the names of shit. thats half the problem today is that people like something or have something similar and call it something else and it has stuff so screwed up. like i said tho i wasnt disliming anyone or tryin to be a dick worm just have a different point of view on it i guess and may hace come across wrong sayin it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 20, 2015)

its all good bro this is what its all about ant nothing wrong with a good debate, I myself am just trying to figure what make a strain legit because im slowly but surely transitioning into breeding or pollen chucking as time goes on its more addicting then growing, im limited to what I can do with plant counts I can hold 40 5 gallon pots in my flower room so its tight I don't have a whole lot to work with and I want my shit to be a 100%, ive bought a lot of gear most of it high dollar and seen a lot of shit with great breeders ive made simple cross that out perform a lot of strain so to me if someone makes cross and there at the right price im going to buy them even if it ant tested or not I take the responsiability if they hermi on me, a lot of breeders I can name a lot that have other peeps work then they make a cross and find an awesome male and then hit it with everything and make more hybrids and cross and our now selling beans in the 140 doll hair range so are they pollen chuckers or are they breeders I wish there was a list of the breeders that do the work and the ones that don't and then a list of the breeders that don't but charge a lot, man here I am high as shit rambleing on let me stop


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 20, 2015)

anybody get in on the csi and dirtfarmer drop


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Apr 20, 2015)

Naw wish I had funds, but happy 420 man! I'm amoking on some candy tasting Bb3 x Mc and it has a OG like taste at the end as it cures, so hiiiiiiiiii


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 20, 2015)

sweet im smokeing kosher alienz and sum qrazytrain f2 shatter took off work cause of the rain now its sunny outside fuckin sucks


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> sweet im smokeing kosher alienz and sum qrazytrain f2 shatter took off work cause of the rain now its sunny outside fuckin sucks


Kick back, put up your feet and feel vibrations of those herbs. Slow it down for the day, stop and smell the roses.


----------



## Sunny Organics (Apr 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't really disagree, but considering that there are companies out there charging 3-4x what Greenpoint is for similar pollen chucks then i don't see this as too egregious.
> 
> If people are willing to roll the dice a bit on some potentially unstable genetics I'm sure there will be some great plants to be found. Myself, I won't bother. I have too many other seeds from other breeders that I'm interested in running....but I don't begrudge others that chose to do so.


theyre always people saying hermies there hermies here ALL THE TIME. i think people believe too much what they read on google rather than buying the seeds for themselves and actually growing them out to be that living proof. i have seeds coming from greenpoint (and CV another hermie hype), didnt buy them for who they are.... i bought them because a pack of 12+ gg#4 x polar bear OG for 46$ is a crazy bargain... thats 2gs of top top shelf... i'll make more money out of it ANYWAYS! give them hermies some love, would you throw away your kid for being bisexual? hahaha i went too far. early 420 start.... 

forgot to mention HAPPY 420 EVERYONE!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 20, 2015)

so he took stardawg n hit chem 4? and expects jj to be cool with it? lol he pops testers from 303, the fems were questionable and he still used the males? but fat marty does this with a grape stomper and hes unethical? stealing intellectual property? i must be missing something....some nice nugporn besides the politics.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 20, 2015)

happy 420 to bigworm!


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 20, 2015)

The only peole who have intellectual property on a schedule 1 drug are pharmacuetical companies. Everything else is fair game. I agree with big, no one owns shit. Even if you travel the world and collect landraces for your cross, "you didnt build that". Should you export 50% of your afgan cross profits to the government of Afghanistan? If i were a breeder id be honored if Gu wanted to run my shit in crosses. 

If your stuff was so hot and valuable in the first place, youd have no problem outcompeting Gu. Why did 303 stop selling seeds? Is it not next to impossible to get stardawg beans? If you dont move your gear, at leqst be happy someone else is doing it for you


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 20, 2015)

yes sir happy 420 I don't thinking im going to buy any csi the purple urkle looks good I just don't like the fact I cant breed with it cause its selfed idk can u breed with selfed seeds, I thought I read they will come out to reg seeds with a chance to hermi idk


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 20, 2015)

I grabbed the bruce banner, wifi , and blacklab all polar bear og cross


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 20, 2015)

Damn you got on that wifi, almost instantly sold out lol. I grabbed the blacklab as well, always hearing good things about Orgnkid, id buy his gear direct too IF I COULD FIND IT ANYWHERE.


----------



## ULEN (Apr 20, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> My Bubba x MC babies smell dank already @ 16 days old.


What's the progress report. I have bubbas and lemon g's I have yet to pop.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2015)

ULEN said:


> What's the progress report. I have bubbas and lemon g's I have yet to pop.


Well I'll start with the bad. Out of the 5 of em 4 showed intersex traits. Only 2 got the chop though, the others had very minimal balls.

They are super stank dank smelling. One smells like garlic pretty strong and has smelled that way since seedling. Definitely the most stanky plants in the garden. Nice and frosty I'll grab some shots.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2015)

~28 days in somewhere around there. 2 pictures of each. The 2nd one is kind of airy buds.


----------



## COGrown (Apr 20, 2015)

303 stopped selling seeds because what gu is doing is technically illegal as all fuck here, same with any CO seed breeder sending their seeds out of state. this is why rare dank ness had to open a Spanish company to keep their beans available outside of CO.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 20, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Naw wish I had funds, but happy 420 man! I'm amoking on some candy tasting Bb3 x Mc and it has a OG like taste at the end as it cures, so hiiiiiiiiii


Good to know. I have two fems running 12 /12 fs that look great. This is a boy [ on the left ] and a Lake of Fire boy moments before being executed. That leaves one fem LoF.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Apr 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Good to know. I have two fems running 12 /12 fs that look great. This is a boy [ on the left ] and a Lake of Fire boy moments before being executed. That leaves one fem LoF.
> 
> View attachment 3400407 View attachment 3400408


I have Lake of Fire! And LockTite, I couldn't resist those two.


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 21, 2015)

COGrown said:


> 303 stopped selling seeds because what gu is doing is technically illegal as all fuck here, same with any CO seed breeder sending their seeds out of state. this is why rare dank ness had to open a Spanish company to keep their beans available outside of CO.



Lol bc 303 were sooo legal before Nov 2012. They made their cake, so i can see why theyd jump on the legal train, but they cant act like they didnt brake federal law then just as much as Gu is doing now. 

So its cool, i get it Colo, Portland, Washinton, Cali, you guys are the cool kids who get all the dope ass strains, fuck everyone else, and if anyone helps spread around clone onlys or any other hyped bs, theyre "bad for the scene/theives". Nah, theyre fuckin robin hoods. I dont care if everysingle one of my gps herms, itd be 30x better than local mexibrixx. Not everyone can grab clones downtown, does that mean i shouldnt ever be able to get good pot unless i want to spend 100 on a ten pack or take a trip out west?


----------



## jwreck (Apr 21, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> Lol bc 303 were sooo legal before Nov 2012. They made their cake, so i can see why theyd jump on the legal train, but they cant act like they didnt brake federal law then just as much as Gu is doing now.
> 
> So its cool, i get it Colo, Portland, Washinton, Cali, you guys are the cool kids who get all the dope ass strains, fuck everyone else, and if anyone helps spread around clone onlys or any other hyped bs, theyre "bad for the scene/theives". Nah, theyre fuckin robin hoods. I dont care if everysingle one of my gps herms, itd be 30x better than local mexibrixx. Not everyone can grab clones downtown, does that mean i shouldnt ever be able to get good pot unless i want to spend 100 on a ten pack or take a trip out west?


is more about principle, back in the 90s when coke was everywhere in my city there was a code, if the price was $22 a gram and others found out you where selling it for $21 you would have hella problems. this is similar, breeders spend a lot of time and money selecting quality phenos and try to make their money back then comes a pollen chucker and lowers the price. why would you pay the OG breeder $150 a pack when you can get it for $35?
guys complain about seed prices, whats a $100 a pack when you only have to buy the genetics once, you are free to pollinate and make more seeds


----------



## jwreck (Apr 21, 2015)

you do realize that these breeders do this for profit just like every other business, they arent spending time and money just so you can have quality genetics at your disposal.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 21, 2015)

jwreck said:


> is more about principle, back in the 90s when coke was everywhere in my city there was a code, if the price was $22 a gram and others found out you where selling it for $21 you would have hella problems. this is similar, breeders spend a lot of time and money selecting quality phenos and try to make their money back then comes a pollen chucker and lowers the price. why would you pay the OG breeder $150 a pack when you can get it for $35?
> guys complain about seed prices, whats a $100 a pack when you only have to buy the genetics once, you are free to pollinate and make more seeds


Haha! So Green Point, Area 51, Sannies, Eskobar, Peak, etc should raise their prices to $100+ per pack to stay in line with a "code"?? What a stupid post. This is business. Competition is a good thing. If some of these morons can't figure out how to turn a profit in a competitive market then so be it. One plant produces thousands of seeds. It's not rocket science.


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2015)

Lots of good talk in here bigworm.....

Only thing I'll add...1000 seeds at 12 seeds a pack..80+- packs(seed depending)

That's like one state,them packs would be gone in one day..


----------



## jwreck (Apr 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha! So Green Point, Area 51, Sannies, Eskobar, Peak, etc should raise their prices to $100+ per pack to stay in line with a "code"?? What a stupid post. This is business. Competition is a good thing. If some of these morons can't figure out how to turn a profit in a competitive market then so be it. One plant produces thousands of seeds. It's not rocket science.


i used that as an example of why breeders get mad at things like that but you want to label my post stupid because youre too slow to understand it.
and if you do have access to a clone only and its in high demand why lower the price if its business like you say? dont seem like smart business to me but youre the smart ass here


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 21, 2015)

jwreck said:


> i used that as an example of why breeders get mad at things like that but you want to label my post stupid because youre too slow to understand it.
> and if you do have access to a clone only and its in high demand why lower the price if its business like you say? dont seem like smart business to me but youre the smart ass here


I'm saying that businesses can charge whatever they wish without having to follow some "code". If seed company A is selling fire and people are willing to pay $100 a pack then good for them. If another company comes along and is selling comparable gear for $60 a pack then seed company A will either have to pick up their game or lower their prices to stay relevant. Business 101.

Either way, competition is a good thing for consumers. 

And btw, antitrust laws are in place to prevent what you're suggesting above. I don't know how they would apply in a quasi-legal industry like this, but once marijuana is rescheduled following the "code" will land a seed company in hot water.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Apr 21, 2015)

And it's not like this isn't the BIGGEST untapped market in the world? I mean come on, literally a billion-trillion dollar industry and dudes are so petty about it. That's what's annoying about the MJ scene to me.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Apr 21, 2015)

Bb3 x Mc pheno 1 day 60


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 21, 2015)

jwreck said:


> is more about principle, back in the 90s when coke was everywhere in my city there was a code, if the price was $22 a gram and others found out you where selling it for $21 you would have hella problems. this is similar, breeders spend a lot of time and money selecting quality phenos and try to make their money back then comes a pollen chucker and lowers the price. why would you pay the OG breeder $150 a pack when you can get it for $35?
> guys complain about seed prices, whats a $100 a pack when you only have to buy the genetics once, you are free to pollinate and make more seeds


A good example of why not to go for the lower priced pollen chuckers pack would be selection size. While some of the bigger companies have ample room to select their winners a lot of home breeders don't. So instead of getting the best out of 100 you might get the best out of 5 or 10 or .... just 1.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm saying that businesses can charge whatever they wish without having to follow some "code". If seed company A is selling fire and people are willing to pay $100 a pack then good for them.






st0wandgrow said:


> If their desire was to heal the planet, they wouldn't price their seeds out of range of a lot of people


[ "...businesses can charge whatever they wish ..." ]



st0wandgrow said:


> where do they come up with these prices?


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2015)

....lol...you crazy AO


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 21, 2015)

Anus Otis said:


> [ "...businesses can charge whatever they wish ..." ]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400876


Wasn't that you that sent me a message claiming that I'm following you all over the forums?? lol

I don't think you're this dumb, but I'll break it down for you anyway...

Yes, companies are free to charge whatever they wish. However, if you're going to charge 2-3x what others are charging it should be a superior product, as is the case with most any other good or service.

Have you been sucking on the govt titty so long that you've forgotten this basic principle of business?


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> [ "...businesses can charge whatever they wish ..." ]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400876


Poor troll comes out of his cave again


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't think you're this dumb, but I'll break it down for you anyway...


Thanks ! BTW - you sure seem cranky lately  Working too many hours?



st0wandgrow said:


> Wasn't that you that sent me a message claiming that I'm following you all over the forums??


Yeah......you know what that's called? I guess not....


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> ....lol...you crazy AO


Agent Orange? Yes I am !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 21, 2015)

Anus Otis said:


> BTW - you sure seem cranky lately  Working too many hours?


Ya think? It is a busy time of year for me with tax season and all. I suppose juggling a career, family, garden, and social life can be a bit stressful at times. I know you can't relate to any of that. 

I worry about you Amos. You seem so petty and spiteful lately. I sure hope your imaginary friend isn't watching. He could revoke your membership to club cloud and send you straight to the burning lake of fire with one wave of his magic wand!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2015)

Man I'm from the streets born and raised and I never heard of a code about selling a product cheaper than someone else. Yes I'm sure someone would get mad for having a cheaper product than them but that's the name of the game business 101 weather it's the streets of legit business. There's always gonna be someone who offers a product cheaper than someone else. Think about Frank Lucas how you think he became the king of heroin went to the source got the best product for cheaper than he would ever pay from a plug and sold it cheaper than everyone else's stuff. Walmart did the same its just business.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I'm from the streets born and raised and I never heard of a code about selling a product cheaper than someone else. Yes I'm sure someone would get mad for having a cheaper product than them but that's the name of the game business 101 weather it's the streets of legit business. There's always gonna be someone who offers a product cheaper than someone else. Think about Frank Lucas how you think he became the king of heroin went to the source got the best product for cheaper than he would ever pay from a plug and sold it cheaper than everyone else's stuff. Walmart did the same its just business.


Ahhh shyt now...easy bro your gangsta bouta escape lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Ahhh shyt now...easy bro your gangsta bouta escape lol


Lol I just had to put my cents in on that since something was said about a code. No disrespect to the person who said it but if there was a code that way business wouldn't be what it is. Believe me when I say I live true to the codes as I was raised by hustlers. Both parents hustled so it's all in me. Gotta let the gangsta escape sometime or I wouldn't be true to myself lol but it's certain time for that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2015)

stOwandblow said:


> Ya think? It is a busy time of year for me with tax season and all. I suppose juggling a career, family, garden, and social life can be a bit stressful at times. I know you can't relate to any of that.


In fact I can - I call it 'past tense'......ka ching !

No doubt your 'stress' is tempered by your support group. 





ba da bing !


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 21, 2015)

Why he alway being so mad? ^^^


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## ULEN (Apr 21, 2015)

I knew what I was buying before I came out of pocket for some GPS beans. I applaud what GU has done because it gives other folk a chance to potentially score on a fire fem. 

I did get a free pack from the Zon so it's no biggie. I've spent more on lotto tickets so dropping 100 on bad beans won't be too much of a downer.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2015)

Inspired by @Mr.Head, these are 12 / 12 fs, just starting to put out a decent amount of those white things . 2 are GP Bruce Banner #3 x MC, one is Redeye Lake of Fire and one a home made solos stash x phantom cookies. Guesses on who's who?


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 22, 2015)

front right - phantom x solo

backright- lake of fire

2 on the left- Bbanner




Amos Otis said:


> Inspired by @Mr.Head, these are 12 / 12 fs, just starting to put out a decent amount of those white things . 2 are GP Bruce Banner #3 x MC, one is Redeye Lake of Fire and one a home made solos stash x phantom cookies. Guesses on who's who?
> 
> View attachment 3401504


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 22, 2015)

lil sprouts are exotic lime skunks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> front right - phantom x solo
> 
> backright- lake of fire
> 
> 2 on the left- Bbanner


Thanks, AH, but that is 0 for 4.


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 22, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks, AH, but that is 0 for 4.


Damn, my Bruce b's are really squat so i figured theyd be the two similar looking plantS without stretch like id imagine in cookies or OG crosses. You pullin my leg Amos lol?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> Damn, my Bruce b's are really squat so i figured theyd be the two similar looking plantS without stretch like id imagine in cookies or OG crosses. You pullin my leg Amos lol?


Me? Certainly not! 

The two on the right are Bruce B's. As they're being run 12 /12, I've had the lamp somewhat higher hoping to induce a good stretch. 

That solved, I'm sure you can tell who's who on the left, eh AH?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 23, 2015)

gorilla grape gush x monster cookies no hermi at all on both of my girls my 2nd ggg has been knocked up by spiritin the sky male thinkin of callin the offspring gorilla spirit


----------



## CountChocula (Apr 23, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> gorilla grape gush x monster cookies no hermi at all on both of my girls my 2nd ggg has been knocked up by spiritin the sky male thinkin of callin the offspring gorilla spiritView attachment 3402372


Those are very pretty bigworm6969! What seed company sells these? My list keeps getting longer!


----------



## amgprb (Apr 23, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> gorilla grape gush x monster cookies no hermi at all on both of my girls my 2nd ggg has been knocked up by spiritin the sky male thinkin of callin the offspring gorilla spiritView attachment 3402372


Dont forget about me with them GGG beans! Been waiting for Greenlife seeds to get back to me, he has 10 packs of the GGG x WIFI OG. Said one of em has my name on it! Gonna b popping beans next week and was hoping to have them by then


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 23, 2015)

CountChocula said:


> Those are very pretty bigworm6969! What seed company sells these? My list keeps getting longer!


greenpoint seeds, if u like them wait till I chop the kosher alienz boy oh boy are they great


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 23, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Dont forget about me with them GGG beans! Been waiting for Greenlife seeds to get back to me, he has 10 packs of the GGG x WIFI OG. Said one of em has my name on it! Gonna b popping beans next week and was hoping to have them by then


I gottcha, im a little disappointed in greenlife seeds bro, I talked to I guess is casper he told me to send him my list of what I wanted and he would send me a invoice now this is after talking with him weeks before his drop so he knows im interested in his gear well its been a week and no invoice man im not going to beg to buy somebody gear fuck that I don't care how good it is ill make my own before I beg bro so im going to pass on greenlife seeds the only thing I really like was the purple people eater cause its pretty don't look like much of a yielder thou


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 23, 2015)

strain the better in my eyes


----------



## amgprb (Apr 23, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> I gottcha, im a little disappointed in greenlife seeds bro, I talked to I guess is casper he told me to send him my list of what I wanted and he would send me a invoice now this is after talking with him weeks before his drop so he knows im interested in his gear well its been a week and no invoice man im not going to beg to buy somebody gear fuck that I don't care how good it is ill make my own before I beg bro so im going to pass on greenlife seeds the only thing I really like was the purple people eater cause its pretty don't look like much of a yielder thou


Im in the same boat... Got my first order: invoice within 20 minutes and had them in my hands 4 days later... This second order and he keeps telling me i will send the invoice in a bit...

His gear is selling for $105 a pack at sourpatch so i guess it is worth the wait to cop em at $40


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 23, 2015)

yeah I seen that I guess that's the mark up they did for being middle man wow that's a lot there making more then the breeder


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> yeah I seen that I guess that's the mark up they did for being middle man wow that's a lot there making more then the breeder


It's how it works....the banks pick who's hot at the moment...and price according to demand..

It's nuts.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 23, 2015)

$715.00 for 10 fems - if they weren't 'sold out'. $415 for regs 10 pk - sold out as well. 

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/the-doggies-nuts-seeds-armageddon-x-sirius-skunk/prod_3146.html


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 23, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> $715.00 for 10 fems - if they weren't 'sold out'. $415 for regs 10 pk - sold out as well.
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/the-doggies-nuts-seeds-armageddon-x-sirius-skunk/prod_3146.html


Who the hell bought these seeds originally? Was the dumbest shit I've seen in a while, that and dr. green thumbs 50 dollar beans. But at least greenthumb supposedly works his lines, but still.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 24, 2015)

not me, never would spend that much on seeds


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 24, 2015)

Looking great as always worm. Frosty girls. going to have a nice pile of hash


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 24, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> $715.00 for 10 fems - if they weren't 'sold out'. $415 for regs 10 pk - sold out as well.
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/the-doggies-nuts-seeds-armageddon-x-sirius-skunk/prod_3146.html


LOL I almost blew all my green out of my bowl.

You know, I actually have 6-7 Doggie Nut strains. Got them as freebies with a Sea of Seeds order back when that was a thing.

Should do a log sometime, would really love to see what a $100 dollar bean looks like


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 25, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> gorilla grape gush x monster cookies no hermi at all on both of my girls my 2nd ggg has been knocked up by spiritin the sky male thinkin of callin the offspring gorilla spiritView attachment 3402372


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 25, 2015)

can anybody guess which strain this is, its sum dank


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 25, 2015)

my new fav the onyc x stardawg looks like its going to be killer, the leaves are real dark


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 25, 2015)

chrystal blue getting the chop, its a stinker also, this is like my 5th cb and all of them r stinky and frosty


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Apr 26, 2015)

Bb3 x Mc pheno 1 day 66. Going in the dark tonight. 
Also a shot of the testers I will be running for GPS this summer!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 26, 2015)

sweeeet bro it crazy how you got them as testers and I already bought a pack hahaha it is what it is im going to pop sum next round I hope I get sum big colas like you did


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> chrystal blue getting the chop, its a stinker also, this is like my 5th cb and all of them r stinky and frostyView attachment 3404504 View attachment 3404506


This looks fantastic BW!


----------



## Sunny Organics (Apr 27, 2015)

lucky i wanted that cross!!!! first one to sell out on firestax.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 28, 2015)

just paid 150 dollar for this image and im not happy at all I wanted a seed with a worm zig sagging thru it and they gave me this, so I drew what I want it and sent it to them they told me it will coast another 150 to do it they I want, I work very hard for my money and don't have a lot to blow but shit I could have done this on my computer at home, I complained about the customers always being right and they said they will knock off 75 so 75 to get my image where I want it to me if a person pays for an image and doesn't like it you keep fixing it until they do well I guess im wrong cause sticker giant said so, what do you guys think does this look like a 150 image to you im not at all happy at first I though I was until I looked at it more and more seems like I always get the shitty end of the stick even after helping people everyday, I always givethe bumbs money and help family by fixing there cars and never ask for shit but asoon as I need help I get shitted on im tired of greedy people


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 28, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> just paid 150 dollar for this image and im not happy at all I wanted a seed with a worm zig sagging thru it and they gave me this, so I drew what I want it and sent it to them they told me it will coast another 150 to do it they I want, I work very hard for my money and don't have a lot to blow but shit I could have done this on my computer at home, I complained about the customers always being right and they said they will knock off 75 so 75 to get my image where I want it to me if a person pays for an image and doesn't like it you keep fixing it until they do well I guess im wrong cause sticker giant said so, what do you guys think does this look like a 150 image to you im not at all happy at first I though I was until I looked at it more and more seems like I always get the shitty end of the stick even after helping people everyday, I always givethe bumbs money and help family by fixing there cars and never ask for shit but asoon as I need help I get shitted on im tired of greedy peopleView attachment 3407050


I don't wanna make your day any worse brother, I will just smoke one in your name.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 28, 2015)

thanks im getting ready for bed hopefully tomorrow will be better, do u agree with me I got jipped my daughter could have done better


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 28, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks im getting ready for bed hopefully tomorrow will be better, do u agree with me I got jipped my daughter could have done better


Pretty sure you could have had a buddy do better for free, however I am not that talented so who knows. They put in some kind of work but how much I am not sure, and if it isn't what you want you shouldn't have to pay for it.

If I paid for a shower door and they brought me the wrong one I wouldn't buy both shower doors...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2015)

Man I would not be happy. You want But a seed right


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2015)

Maybe this style 
I thought this would be cool with a weed leaf on the plant
 
I got you bro. Let we work on something this week. Just let me know what you want.


----------



## amgprb (Apr 29, 2015)

@bigworm6969 you never know unless you ask, but you might already have a friend thats a graphics designer and has a degree in computer aided drafting & design...


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> just paid 150 dollar for this image and im not happy at all
> 
> so, what do you guys think does this look like a 150 image to you


It looks fine to me. If a pack showed up here, it would be because of the hoped for quality of the beans, not the packaging, 

One of the most popular bean sellers I'm aware of uses plastic baglets with a homemade gold label sticker. I hear he's been 'cashing in' big time.


----------



## Sunny Organics (Apr 29, 2015)

damn worm  that is not worth 150$ for that kind of work... my bro has a lot of youtube gamer connects he could get that for 20$. let me see if i can find anybody for you, i'll pm you.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 29, 2015)

thanks fellas im frustrated 150 bucks and there not even willing to work with me except to take 75 off on the next 150 and then I still have to pay 100 for stickers talk about a rip I really want to spread the word that sticker giant is a rip off but im not that type of person I believe in karma, thanks to everybody for looking out dr they look good better then what paid for ill post my pic in a minute


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 29, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks fellas im frustrated 150 bucks and there not even willing to work with me except to take 75 off on the next 150 and then I still have to pay 100 for stickers talk about a rip I really want to spread the word that sticker giant is a rip off but im not that type of person I believe in karma, thanks to everybody for looking out dr they look good better then what paid for ill post my pic in a minute


Mustachio has some in the mail for u!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 29, 2015)

heres my pic I want the big to be centered maybe the worm have sum dreads and red eyes could even have a joint in his mouth, and of course my imaginenation goes wild I wish I could draw I was thinking a worm underground pushin the seed up with his head but that kinda crazy ne ways any help and I would appreciated it alot


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 29, 2015)

oh yeah almost forgot im harvesting prime chrystal seeds now they were falling out onto the ground prime chrystal(chrystal blue x optimus prime)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2015)

amgprb said:


> @bigworm6969 you never know unless you ask, but you might already have a friend thats a graphics designer and has a degree in computer aided drafting & design...


Or a ex photographer that still runs full blown photoshop;


bigworm6969 said:


> thanks fellas im frustrated 150 bucks and there not even willing to work with me except to take 75 off on the next 150 and then I still have to pay 100 for stickers talk about a rip I really want to spread the word that sticker giant is a rip off but im not that type of person I believe in karma, thanks to everybody for looking out dr they look good better then what paid for ill post my pic in a minute


I can use them as models and make you something in Photoshop. I don't mind man and I will have time to put in to it.


----------



## Sunny Organics (Apr 29, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> oh yeah almost forgot im harvesting prime chrystal seeds now they were falling out onto the ground prime chrystal(chrystal blue x optimus prime)


 that sounds like some dankies!!! have any grow logs about it?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Or a ex photographer that still runs full blown photoshop;
> 
> I can use them as models and make you something in Photoshop. I don't mind man and I will have time to put in to it.


Damn Doc, a man of many talents.
was any of what you posted above yours ?
can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Damn Doc, a man of many talents.
> was any of what you posted above yours ?
> can't wait to see what you come up with.


No I was just looking for shit to use as models and see what BW wanted.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2015)

sweet doc looking forward yeah sticker giant isn't answereing any of my emails back so fuck um im done with them I should have known better, no grow logs yet I just popped 5 of each strain so comeing soon as for the mom and dad theres pics up on this thread I think I got so many its hard to keep up with


----------



## abalonehx (May 1, 2015)

Nobody's running any Exotic around here? I cant wait to do some Choco Strawberries I got...next rotation. Mm artificial strawberry sounds good...


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 1, 2015)

yeah me hahaha man them optimus prime are fast finishers I got 3 im harvesting soon there definatley 55 day strain, big old fat colas to, only had one color changer out of 5 the one purple one I did have got hit with pollen


----------



## abalonehx (May 1, 2015)

Cool man can ya get any pics up?


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 1, 2015)

soon bro man is a lot of work for me to pull plants out but lets see how good I fell tonight, there are sum chrystal blues further back in the thread


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 1, 2015)

heres the seeded chrystal blue housing the prime chrystal seeds(chrystal blue x optimus prime)


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 1, 2015)

heres my 5 kimbo kush the 6th one got scarficed for seeds


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 1, 2015)

whats good bob


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2015)

Each of my 3 Bubba x MC ladies is quite different. w/e though, they are all frosty as fuck. I ain't complaining. One of em has some minor Dr. Grinspoon action going on.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 6, 2015)

looking good d


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (May 10, 2015)

I had to! Trying to find the best ones


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 14, 2015)




----------



## amgprb (May 15, 2015)

@bigworm6969 i think you shut off the "conversation" feature on your account?! When i click on your username, the "start a conversation" tab isnt there anymore? I will just message u in one of our old pm's


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 17, 2015)

needed sum bud so I chop a kimbo a week early nice and frosty


----------



## greenghost420 (May 17, 2015)

shits looking frosty as fuck, nice work! shit sucks bout that stickerpro bullshit! im trying to figure out how to make homemade stickers myself.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 17, 2015)

thanks bro still haven't got anything yet, im trying to get a friend or somebody to do it for cheap or maybe trade or somethings, almost went with a guy on ig whos a beast at doing them but Im not trying to spend another 150 that's like the going rate, ill get something thou hopeful somebody will come thru for me


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 21, 2015)

spirit in the sky, talk about frosty


----------



## abalonehx (May 22, 2015)

Ah how she glistens.
Does she smell like sour grape juice?
I have a pk. of the darkside of the moon I'm looking foward to get into


----------



## abalonehx (May 22, 2015)

Anybody interested in the new stuff from ExGen coming out ina couple wks? C&C crosses. Svoc taking preorders.
Id be tempted on the cherry cream pie if they come to NGR. Emailed them few days ago if they expected any but no response.


----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2015)

I have some dark side of the moon, Adonis, and mint chocolate chip in veg. They're going into flower soon.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (May 22, 2015)

I really want C&C and Kimbo...I will either use SVOC or FireStax, depending on who is cheaper/who has the better deal...I must say, the freebies from FireStax are QUITE a bit better than SVoC


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## bigworm6969 (May 23, 2015)

been harvesting these plants and been pulling handfuls of seeds out of then I have no clue what the other strains is I know its not from hermi cause I check my plants every two days so it had to be pollen that hitch a ride on my shirt into the flower room even thou I sprayed myself down with water sum still survived so it will be interesting to grow these out if anbodys interested in random stuff let me know


----------



## madininagyal (May 24, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> I really want C&C and Kimbo...I will either use SVOC or FireStax, depending on who is cheaper/who has the better deal...I must say, the freebies from FireStax are QUITE a bit better than SVoC


it's true the freebies are way better but you have to be fast when there a drop on firestax lol it's unreal when you want to order a strain ten min after the drop to see it already out of stock


----------



## King Arthur (May 24, 2015)

That is the kicker of the ma n pa stores, everyone who goes after the hype strains gets left in the dust. 10 minutes is pretty insane, like some dudes who are into Jordans and stand in line all morning just for it to run out lol.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 25, 2015)




----------



## D_Urbmon (May 27, 2015)

Trimming up one of the Bubba x MC. She was one of my favorite plants in the garden, very different from the other two Bubba x MC. Too early to give a smoke report but she stank.


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2015)

Mmmmmmmm"she stank"

Sounds right up my alley...


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 27, 2015)

A couple better pics as I got further into trimming. I'll post pictures of the other 2 phenos once I get to them but they need another day or so. They aren't quite as airy of buds.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 28, 2015)

from left to right kimbo kush, kimbo kush and onyc x stardawg


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> from left to right kimbo kush, kimbo kush and onyc x stardawgView attachment 3429214 View attachment 3429222


Lookin great as always worm. Got some green thumbs over there! 

I'm assuming those sticky traps are for fungus gnats? Have you tried inoculating your soil with BTI?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2015)

hows the oncyd x stard smelling?


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 28, 2015)

man I tried everything to kill these mofo, let see mosquaito dunk, de, yellow sticky traps, bti, gnatrol and now I just started using azomax, I even let my soil dry out, I take the stickytraps off the top of the dirt every two days and use my hand to stir the dirt to kill them in the winter there not to bad, but they annoy the hell out of me in the summer I keep them under I would say maybe 30 but that's keep on them I hope azomax work u got to hit them every week cause little pupil grow up to be big gnats every 7-10 days so its a on going battle, stax recommend sum shit I forget what it is Im going to try next, the onyc x stardawg is dank as all hell I love weed with the spear shape calx it got the diesel dank smell for sure


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 28, 2015)

http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/fungus-gnat-off-407-p.asp, this is what stax recommended I want to try it next if the azomax don't work


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> man I tried everything to kill these mofo, let see mosquaito dunk, de, yellow sticky traps, bti, gnatrol and now I just started using azomax, I even let my soil dry out, I take the stickytraps off the top of the dirt every two days and use my hand to stir the dirt to kill them in the winter there not to bad, but they annoy the hell out of me in the summer I keep them under I would say maybe 30 but that's keep on them I hope azomax work u got to hit them every week cause little pupil grow up to be big gnats every 7-10 days so its a on going battle, stax recommend sum shit I forget what it is Im going to try next, the onyc x stardawg is dank as all hell I love weed with the spear shape calx it got the diesel dank smell for sure


I used to get them too. They are annoying as shit but I don't think they do any real harm to the plant.

I'm surprised that the BTI bits didn't work for you. I mix my soil and add those right then, so my soil sits for a good 6 weeks before I use it and I think that gives it a good amount of time to take hold. Maybe if you dumped your soil in a tote and added the bits ahead of time it would help?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2015)

im surprised that bits didnt do it too! i use great white and fuckers have been ghost. get a sample off ebay and drench them fucks.do double dose, cant hurt unless your a gnat


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 28, 2015)

I was mixing it in my tea, soil in the pots and my soil that ws cooking and still there always there


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2015)

make sure they are gnats. azamax or bti is good enough. iv been using bti for a minute gnatfree from a seriously annoying infestation(shits buzzing round my face while im trying to go to bed, shit was bad!). boom knocked em dead in a week with an overload of great white and tarantula combined. didnt even use sticky cards. my cards were so caked with gnats(no lie LOL) i needed new ones, they died before i got some.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 28, 2015)

they die but I guess I should have stayed on them doing preventive maintaince, cause they come back it might be a month or two but they always do, I keep under 30 so that works for me


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 31, 2015)

my green point testers east coast sour diesel x polarbear


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Got ONYCD x Polar Bear. Popping 5 of those with the 5 Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp and some others. Still deciding since I didn't pop any at beginning of month like I said. Work have me busy so just wanna make sure I have the time to get them going right





bigworm6969 said:


> oh yeah I got my greenpoint testers east coast sour diesel x polar bear I will be popping tomorrow, along with sum super qrazy seeds and super purple


Worm where did u get that super purple. That is some of the best bud ive eversmoked... omfg. Info please


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 2, 2015)

i think ur talking about the incredible fuckin purple from dankster420 that I sent the super purple I got is purple voodoo f2 x superstious im hopeing its sum colorful ass weed, I didn't get to rum any I sent them all to you, its all good im glad u like it and im glad ur back cruzeing the threads ur an awesome grower mad respect to u bro


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 3, 2015)

No.... like 7 years ago i got some bud from.a dospensery here in nor cal.
It was called super purple.
It was beautiful.. that super incredible purple was no good. Hermed like craxy , no smell, and wouldve gone 14 weeks easy if i would have let it..
It didnt make the cut. Its oit of my garden. The only thing i kept was the kindness.

Btw.. i appreciate the kind words.. ibe learned alot of what i know for cool people on this forum.. u included. Stay up


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 3, 2015)

ok yeah im not sure of the lineage of that super purple but my super purple is purple voodoo f2 x superstious by the way did I send u any purple voodoo, just wondering cause I need sum to make more the last time I tried to make seeds I did it in the bathroom and I guess the moisture deactivated my pollen only got a couple seeds not enough to find a good male, ttyl


----------



## ILM (Jun 3, 2015)

Here's a shot Of my brucebannerxmonstercooks gonna flip in a week.they're loving the coco exploding with new growth daily


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 4, 2015)

nice grow ilm looking healthy


----------



## ILM (Jun 5, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> nice grow ilm looking healthy


Thanx for the kind words
They're really starting to fill in


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## ILM (Jun 5, 2015)

That sauce looks nasty wanted the snag a pack or two but they sell out just as quick as they're posted.


swagslayer420 said:


> View attachment 3434818


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 6, 2015)

choc cover strawberry is dank as all dank can get man I need to snag a pack I got toxic green and mint choc chip I need to pop but im wanting to run all my stuff and got sum more tester on the way so they become priority ill get to my stuff next run I guess I need more room damn it haha talk to everybody tomorrow


----------



## ILM (Jun 6, 2015)

Ya I can only run about five to ten plants depending on style of growing.
To many seeds...not enough space ..story of my life


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 6, 2015)

I was lucky enough to score a pack of white master kush X monster cookies but unfortunately all females hermed bad I almost lost my crop because of them.I REALLY DO WANT TO TRY SOME MORE BECAUSE THE PLANTS GREW FAST ANDHAD A killer smell to em.the gorilla grape gush X sounds like one id try .maybe in the fall.right now Im growing for a few people in need so cant afford to lose whole crop to hermies.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 6, 2015)

I wouldn't be too happy to get a pack of straight herms, I learned real quick that companies that release unstable shit generally breed with unstable hybrids and it just doesn't work.

CC is the company that made me learn, I tried almost every strain from them like 5 years ago and had so many problems with micro seeding and herm dogs that I wouldn't go back even if they gave me testers.

So many great seed breeders why settle for shit?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't understand why these monster cookie crosses were even released? Are the strains not tested before being sold??


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't understand why these monster cookie crosses were even released? Are the strains not tested before being sold??


I am guessing half these new little companies are just people chucking to find their own cuts and selling the beans for a little ice cream money lol.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 7, 2015)

Bb3 x Polar Bear testers. Couple of them are being finicky about their feed And how much. I topped them once and shaved the bottom set of leaves. Going to uppot to 1 gallon Hempy's this week I believe them as soon as they reach the res flower them out


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jun 8, 2015)

Poppin Exotic Chocolate Covered Strawberries this week!! :thrash: :rave:


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 8, 2015)

I have some gg4 x mc soaking rightnow. Sounds like a bad idea?


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Jun 9, 2015)

I got gifted 4 different cuts of 4 different phenotypes of GG4 x Stardawg; so far one has thrown legitimate hermaphrodite organs as well as lady-nanners. That cut is sizing up to be the biggest yielding; very heavy indica leaning in appearance, very squat and bulbous buds. Seems to be limited to the first three to four weeks and of flower, most nanners seem sterile but the legitimate male parts are not. Two of the cuts feed heavier than the others by far, coincidentally the heaviest feeders are also the most aesthetically pleasing (purple calyces and "fall" colored fan leaves). The person who gifted me these had problems with hermies as well, all of theirs threw nanners and the phenotype of mine that hermied, did so the worst with full on dick-n-balls all over the lower inside of his plant. The current theory is that this cut and possibly the strain as a whole is sensitive to low light, probably from the Chemdawg genetics. To me it sounds like recessive Thai genetics showing through (Wasn't that a rumored parent of the original chem bagseed?).


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 10, 2015)

hate to here about hermi that sucks but they happen, sometimes on very stable genetics but I don't ever complain cause its probably me 9 times out of ten I just pluck them and hope they don't come back if they do they get chopped I guess its just something us growers have to deal with, espiecially with all the different dank poppin up


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Jun 10, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> hate to here about hermi that sucks but they happen, sometimes on very stable genetics but I don't ever complain cause its probably me 9 times out of ten I just pluck them and hope they don't come back if they do they get chopped I guess its just something us growers have to deal with, espiecially with all the different dank poppin up


Happens to most of us, I probably won't run these again indoors.


----------



## genuity (Jun 12, 2015)

Very stocky growth,no real stretch....growing like my pheno BAE


----------



## kangosna745 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hahaha man its great to see the some of the same faces in each thread on breeders Im keeping stored....King and Gen you guys seen good results from these two also? I've grabbed Exotix Chocolate Covered Strawberry and Extreme OG, Greenpoint Flo x Polar Bear and Golden Goat x Polar Bear because as Kansas boy I have to bring them goat genetics back some day...that and Trinity are only well-known strains bred here.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 13, 2015)

hey gen what strain is that


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> hey gen what strain is that


Cookies 'N cream

Can not wait to pop the rest of these exotic seeds


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 13, 2015)

looking dank as all hell bro x got sum killer shit for sure


----------



## ILM (Jun 14, 2015)

My only mc cross was a male he was a stud he was vigorous and had strong smell but no need for male at this time so I ripped him out


----------



## ILM (Jun 14, 2015)

I got a whole pack left but for now I'm looking forward to other projects I've got lined up


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3438663
> View attachment 3438664
> Very stocky growth,no real stretch....growing like my pheno BAE


BAE ???? Holy shit I think I just died and went to hell. LMFAO you just dropped off the respect ladder altogether with that one genny.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 15, 2015)

i know im getting old when i cant decipher slang, bae?


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> BAE ???? Holy shit I think I just died and went to hell. LMFAO you just dropped off the respect ladder altogether with that one genny.


Lmbao.....respect ladder

BAE is just a pheno of gawd dawg


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i know im getting old when i cant decipher slang, bae?


It's a word that kids use to call their significan others...supposed to mean "before anyone else," but in Dutch it means "poop," so it's funny...it's annoying the laziness of kids nowadays, got to make an Acronym for everything...I didnt miss that about the military and I sure don't want it in civilian life!


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> It's a word that kids use to call their significan others...supposed to mean "before anyone else," but in Dutch it means "poop," so it's funny...it's annoying the laziness of kids nowadays, got to make an Acronym for everything...I didnt miss that about the military and I sure don't want it in civilian life!


That simple..

Better start use Star Wars names or Care Bears......lol


----------



## hyroot (Jun 15, 2015)

Dark side of the moon and mint chocolate Chip in 10 gals Probably another couple weeks of veg til flower time.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Lmbao.....respect ladder
> 
> BAE is just a pheno of gawd dawg


Just fuckin with ya, its been super slow around here without bad spanish. If respect had a ladder I would have already broken all the rungs. 

The plants looked amazing  I just can't stand BAE, I see it almost every day now it is like idiocracy is coming to life!


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Just fuckin with ya, its been super slow around here without bad spanish. If respect had a ladder I would have already broken all the rungs.
> 
> The plants looked amazing  I just can't stand BAE, I see it almost every day now it is like idiocracy is coming to life!


Lol, that movie is so spot on!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Lmbao.....respect ladder
> 
> BAE is just a pheno of gawd dawg


with a tooshort sig name your next pheno blowjob betty...


----------



## hyroot (Jun 16, 2015)

Cocktails


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 16, 2015)

Cockatrice 

BTW all my bigworm wiggly jigglies of love are starting to come to life. More to come soon, shortly... after sleep.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 19, 2015)

I will get some pics up tmrw, I had to leave them for a couple of days but I transplanted into mini Hempy's and watered them well so I hope they are doing well!


----------



## neonknight420 (Jun 20, 2015)

hyroot said:


> all of green point testers are people with little to no experience. They wont give seeds to any experienced growers. I get their news letter email like every other day pushing untested seeds. They're cheap. I still wont go with them.
> 
> me n my buddy picked up a bunch of redeyed genetics and exotic genetic too. On ig and here very few people are having good grows with green point.
> 
> I just popped mint chocolate chip, dark side of the moon and mt. rainier. My buddy popped Adonis, kobain kush, and locktite. I kind of wanted their glue trap. They were sold out at the cup. We will be trading cuts eventually. I have so many seeds I just got and will take forever to go through. I still have a couple of packs from last year I haven't touched too.


I know that this is a rather old post, saying that Greenpoint testers are inexperienced or no experience people is a pretty dam stupid statement. I definitely respect you as a grower hyroot you seem to be a standup dude, but me personally I've been growing and popping beans since 1981. I have never claimed to be the world's greatest grower, but inexperienced definitely not. My point is when you make a statement like every person that buys or test Greenpoint genetics is inexperienced is including such growers as myself. Personally all I care about is the genetics I can careless who or how they were made. I grown several of Gu's genetics and every single one has been fire, and bottom line that's all I care about. Much respect, Neon.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 20, 2015)

neonknight420 said:


> I know that this is a rather old post, saying that Greenpoint testers are inexperienced or no experience people is a pretty dam stupid statement. I definitely respect you as a grower hyroot you seem to be a standup dude, but me personally I've been growing and popping beans since 1981. I have never claimed to be the world's greatest grower, but inexperienced definitely not. My point is when you make a statement like every person that buys or test Greenpoint genetics is inexperienced is including such growers as myself. Personally all I care about is the genetics I can careless who or how they were made. I grown several of Gu's genetics and every single one has been fire, and bottom line that's all I care about. Much respect, Neon.


Moat of their testers are newbs. Anyone that has a variety of strains doesn't test for them. That's fact. Also green point is half ass fly by night company. They send out testers then release the strains a week latet. Half of them end up being hermie. They justify the release early by low prices even though they shouldn't be released for at least 2 years. Every other reputable seed company tests strains a thousand times for a minimum of 2 years before they're released and if they're released. Half the strains other companies test never get released. Some don't even get tested for years. They give testers to anyone and everyone. Greenpoint is the definition of a pollen chucker. He may have lucked out with a few good strains. But there was no proper testing done. What other seed company crosses a 100 strains at one time with the same male. You gotta match up strains structure, stability and flavors. Not just any random strain that's popular.


----------



## neonknight420 (Jun 20, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Moat of their testers are newbs. Anyone that has a variety of strains doesn't test for them. That's fact. Also green point is half ass fly by night company. They send out testers then release the strains a week latet. Half of them end up being hermie. They justify the release early by low prices even though they shouldn't be released for at least 2 years. Every other reputable seed company tests strains a thousand times for a minimum of 2 years before they're released and if they're released. Half the strains other companies test never get released. Some don't even get tested for years. They give testers to anyone and everyone. Greenpoint is the definition of a pollen chucker. He may have lucked out with a few good strains. But there was no proper testing done. What other seed company crosses a 100 strains at one time with the same male. You gotta match up strains structure, stability and flavors. Not just any random strain that's popular.


How can you say people that don't have a variety of strains test for them, and that's a fact? Do you know how many seeds I have from different breeders stashed away? You know nothing about me so how can you say that's fact? I just don't see how someone can judge a shitload of people like that without even knowing them. I think I've been growing long enough to spot good genetics, I can care less how they were made, all I care about is the outcome of the finished plants. I certainly don't go around judging people by the strains they choose to grow. I just signed up to be a tester, didn't think for a minute I would be choosen but I was. So I made a promise to test these seeds and I'm holding up my end of the bargain, I can give a rat's ass how they were made. I've grown strains by some of these so called breeders and it turned out like shit to be honest. How someone chooses to make seeds is really not up to me, but to judge a whole shitload of people that you don't even know is just fuckin ignorant. It amazes me how freakin stupid and ignorant people can be, unbelievable!


----------



## hyroot (Jun 20, 2015)

neonknight420 said:


> How can you say people that don't have a variety of strains test for them, and that's a fact? Do you know how many seeds I have from different breeders stashed away? You know nothing about me so how can you say that's fact? I just don't see how someone can judge a shitload of people like that without even knowing them. I think I've been growing long enough to spot good genetics, I can care less how they were made, all I care about is the outcome of the finished plants. I certainly don't go around judging people by the strains they choose to grow. I just signed up to be a tester, didn't think for a minute I would be choosen but I was. So I made a promise to test these seeds and I'm holding up my end of the bargain, I can give a rat's ass how they were made. I've grown strains by some of these so called breeders and it turned out like shit to be honest. How someone chooses to make seeds is really not up to me, but to judge a whole shitload of people that you don't even know is just fuckin ignorant. It amazes me how freakin stupid and ignorant people can be, unbelievable!



Where in there did I make a single judgement about anyone other than green point? I said most, not all. Re- read. Did I say one thing about you? Did I say anything about any othet specific grower? Did I mention any other specific breeders? Again re-read. I do care how its breed. I've dealt with too many half ass breeders with herms or unstable strains over the years . I refuse to deal with any strain or take the chance with any strain that's not up to par..

I recently stopped testing for one company I won't say who. Every strain I ran for them was unstable. Luckily I only did one pheno at a time instead of filling my garden with them. I can't deal with it. None of those strains were ever released either.

This is my life not a hobby.

I do testing for 2 other companies too. I won't say. I don't promote their products. I just give them the info and they do what they want. Those ones have been stable for the most part. 1 plant in particular was retarded and didnt produce any tops.


----------



## burrit0 (Jun 20, 2015)

I think the reason you see alot of hermies from greenpoint is because like you said a lot of the testers are newbs. Personally I have been very happy with the ones I grew. And yes I have a variety going, dynasty, classic, cabin fever, bodhi, etc


----------



## neonknight420 (Jun 20, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Where in there did I make a single judgement about anyone other than green point? I said most, not all. Re- read. Did I say one thing about you? Did I say anything about any othet specific grower? Did I mention any other specific breeders? Again re-read. I do care how its breed. I've dealt with too many half ass breeders with herms or unstable strains over the years . I refuse to deal with any strain or take the chance with any strain that's not up to par..
> 
> I recently stopped testing for one company I won't say who. Every strain I ran for them was unstable. Luckily I only did one pheno at a time instead of filling my garden with them. I can't deal with it. None of those strains were ever released either.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call what I do a hobby either, 34 years of growing is more like a lifelong dedication than a hobby. I take what I do very seriously, same as you but I don't go around judging people by the strains they choose to grow. We all choose to grow whatever strains for whatever reasons from whatever breeders its all personal choice. Again you said ANYONE that has a variety of strains wouldn't test for Greenpoint, that anyone includes me. I also think that alot of newbs see testing as a way to get free seeds, but I'm certainly not a newb..


----------



## hyroot (Jun 20, 2015)

neonknight420 said:


> I wouldn't call what I do a hobby either, 34 years of growing is more like a lifelong dedication than a hobby. I take what I do very seriously, same as you but I don't go around judging people by the strains they choose to grow. We all choose to grow whatever strains for whatever reasons from whatever breeders its all personal choice. Again you said ANYONE that has a variety of strains wouldn't test for Greenpoint, that anyone includes me. I also think that alot of newbs see testing as a way to get free seeds, but I'm certainly not a newb..


Why are you taking it so personal? Nothing was ever said about you. Get over it. Do you need a hug.

BTW look around and see how many hermied d grows there are from gp


----------



## neonknight420 (Jun 21, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Why are you taking it so personal? Nothing was ever said about you. Get over it. Do you need a hug.
> 
> BTW look around and see how many hermied d grows there are from gp


There's breeders out there I don't care for but I sure don't take time out my day to talk shit about them. Sounds to me someone got all pissy because he wasn't chosen to be a tester. If ya got a problem with Gu then by all means go hit him up and take it up with him. Instead you come on people's threads and talk shit about everyone that has anything to do with Greenpoint. Sounds to me like someone needs to get them a hobby, you sure seem to be very angry at Gu and Greenpoint for whatever reason, take it up with them. There are plenty other threads here on riu but you always seem to find your way into any thread that has anything to do with Greenpoint.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 21, 2015)

Ladies please, get back to the topic at hand?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 21, 2015)

Have you tried anything from green point KA? I ordered a pack of white master kush x stardawg today.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 22, 2015)

neonknight420 said:


> There's breeders out there I don't care for but I sure don't take time out my day to talk shit about them. Sounds to me someone got all pissy because he wasn't chosen to be a tester. If ya got a problem with Gu then by all means go hit him up and take it up with him. Instead you come on people's threads and talk shit about everyone that has anything to do with Greenpoint. Sounds to me like someone needs to get them a hobby, you sure seem to be very angry at Gu and Greenpoint for whatever reason, take it up with them. There are plenty other threads here on riu but you always seem to find your way into any thread that has anything to do with Greenpoint.


For one this is the only thread about green point. 2 this the only thread I've posted in a green point. Your whole rant Doesn't make any sense. It's all rhetoric.

Did you notice this thread was asking about green point and exotics. Hmmmm. ???? So answering a question with facts should be most helpful. I never signed up with green point. They already had a ton of hermies out there before I ever heard of them. Hermies had nothing to.do with skill. It has to do with breeding. I've been on this Forum for 5 years so I'm all over the place. Your first post was complementing me then attacking me then putting me down

I think you are mad because you ended up testing for.a.shitty company and you attacked me to justify it

If you don't like what I have to say or you don't want to know the truth then too fucking bad. Don't read it then. You started this bullshit and attacked me. That's trolling. So get over yourself.

This forum is to educate people. So if there's a company with shady practices . It should be public knowledge. If you disagree with that then move to Russia

I never once attacked anyone or singled anyine out. I stated facts.

Again why do you take it so personal? Are you really Gu? Or do you work for green point ?


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 23, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> Have you tried anything from green point KA? I ordered a pack of white master kush x stardawg today.


I haven't yet, I have similar thoughts about greenpoints huge strain list. I have so much stuff I am going through right now that I don't have any reasonable estimate as to when I will need seeds again . But if someone comes in here with some straight fire I might pick up a pack just on that.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 23, 2015)

I picked some up to get the Father's Day promo @ NGR. I just could resist myself.


----------



## neonknight420 (Jun 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> For one this is the only thread about green point. 2 this the only thread I've posted in a green point. Your whole rant Doesn't make any sense. It's all rhetoric.
> 
> Did you notice this thread was asking about green point and exotics. Hmmmm. ???? So answering a question with facts should be most helpful. I never signed up with green point. They already had a ton of hermies out there before I ever heard of them. Hermies had nothing to.do with skill. It has to do with breeding. I've been on this Forum for 5 years so I'm all over the place. Your first post was complementing me then attacking me then putting me down
> 
> ...


Well, as far as hermies go I've grown out three of his strains and absolutely no hermies and all were fire. Only hermies I heard of were the monster cookie crosses witch I've only grown his stardawg crosses. If I get any hermies I will definitely let everyone know about it, but until then my experience has been great. Sorry if I offended you. Peace


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 23, 2015)

No hermies in the Stardawg crosses eh? I would almost consider giving Greenpoint another shot because despite the strong presence of intersex traits on my MC cross, the quality of smoke is outstanding. How about the Polar Bear?


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 23, 2015)

neonknight420 said:


> Well, as far as hermies go I've grown out three of his strains and absolutely no hermies and all were fire. Only hermies I heard of were the monster cookie crosses witch I've only grown his stardawg crosses. If I get any hermies I will definitely let everyone know about it, but until then my experience has been great. Sorry if I offended you. Peace


Don't take it personal, Hyroot was doing the same thing to Subcool yesterday on IG. The ego tells us that we always need to be right. I just forget about that and enjoy my day now .


----------



## neonknight420 (Jun 23, 2015)

neonknight420 said:


> There's breeders out there I don't care for but I sure don't take time out my day to talk shit about them. Sounds to me someone got all pissy because he wasn't chosen to be a tester. If ya got a problem with Gu then by all means go hit him up and take it up with him. Instead you come on people's threads and talk shit about everyone that has anything to do with Greenpoint. Sounds to me like someone needs to get them a hobby, you sure seem to be very angry at Gu and Greenpoint for whatever reason, take it up with them. There are plenty other threads here on riu but you always seem to find your way into any thread that has anything to do with Greenpoint.





D_Urbmon said:


> No hermies in the Stardawg crosses eh? I would almost consider giving Greenpoint another shot because despite the strong presence of intersex traits on my MC cross, the quality of smoke is outstanding. How about the Polar Bear?


I'm currently testing one of his polar bear crosses, your welcome to tag along, so far so good. I'm in week two of flowering and things are going really well so far. About his stardawg crosses his Blueberry bubba x stardawg was so dam good I had to get another pack. Can't wait to get back to growing it again, that shit went extremely fast.


----------



## neonknight420 (Jun 23, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Don't take it personal, Hyroot was doing the same thing to Subcool yesterday on IG. The ego tells us that we always need to be right. I just forget about that and enjoy my day now .


Yeah I know, its cool. That bickering BS can go on forever, just gonna have to agree to disagree. Peace.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 23, 2015)

neonknight420 said:


> I'm currently testing one of his polar bear crosses, your welcome to tag along, so far so good. I'm in week two of flowering and things are going really well so far. About his stardawg crosses his Blueberry bubba x stardawg was so dam good I had to get another pack. Can't wait to get back to growing it again, that shit went extremely fast.


got a link for that?


I like to keep an open mind. I'm not going to cry and whine about the herms. Nobody forced me to buy them and I even knew about it when I made the purchase. I guess I was feeling adventurous haha. I had to chop 2 out of 5 but whatevs the ones that I didn't chop it was pretty minimal and I successfully just picked off the affected areas. The high is great like tony the tiger grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat.


----------



## neonknight420 (Jun 23, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-testers.869296/


D_Urbmon said:


> got a link for that?
> 
> 
> I like to keep an open mind. I'm not going to cry and whine about the herms. Nobody forced me to buy them and I even knew about it when I made the purchase. I guess I was feeling adventurous haha. I had to chop 2 out of 5 but whatevs the ones that I didn't chop it was pretty minimal and I successfully just picked off the affected areas. The high is great like tony the tiger grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat.





D_Urbmon said:


> got a link for that?


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 23, 2015)

Bb3 x Polar Bear, looking pretty nice, topped them twice. Going to put them in flower tonight, I have another one in flower, so 5 GPS BB3 x Polar Bear. They are weak stemmed for sure, but I guess that's to be expected with the BB3 growing like an OG and the male is an Og.


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2015)

Cookies 'N cream
 
 
Cookie house for sure..smells just like fresh baked goods...

Very happy I got clones of these....& one outside.


----------



## neonknight420 (Jun 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> Cookies 'N cream
> View attachment 3446457
> View attachment 3446458
> Cookie house for sure..smells just like fresh baked goods...
> ...


That looks good enough to eat. Lol!


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2015)

neonknight420 said:


> That looks good enough to eat. Lol!


I wish,they was not in the netting....its sucks trying to get pics.

I just put 50 random seeds,that came from the bottom of my seed stash box...in rooters.
After I grow them out,I'm going to pop all the GPS monster cookies X's
Got 5 packs,may as well pop'em


----------



## neonknight420 (Jun 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> I wish,they was not in the netting....its sucks trying to get pics.
> 
> I just put 50 random seeds,that came from the bottom of my seed stash box...in rooters.
> After I grow them out,I'm going to pop all the GPS monster cookies X's
> Got 5 packs,may as well pop'em


I really wanted to try the MC crosses,but kinda stepped away from it due to all kinds of reports of hermies. I'm sure some more than others are prone. Gonna stick with the stardawg and polar bear for now and see what I can find.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 23, 2015)

genuity said:


> Cookies 'N cream
> View attachment 3446457
> View attachment 3446458
> Cookie house for sure..smells just like fresh baked goods...
> ...



All the times I've been to a cup when exotics was there they were sold out of cookies and cream.. One of them Mo got the last pack then gave it away. I grabbed the mint chocolate chip instead.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 23, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Don't take it personal, Hyroot was doing the same thing to Subcool yesterday on IG. The ego tells us that we always need to be right. I just forget about that and enjoy my day now .



what did I do to subcool yesterday ? other than reiterate What Odie of home grown natural wonders told me. All I said was "wasn't locomotion o a collab of heroes of the farm and home grown natural wonders." How is that saying anything other than asking a question.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> what did I do to subcool yesterday ? other than reiterate qwaht odie told me


Its just stirring the pot my friend, people have differences of opinion and that is fine with me.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 23, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Its just stirring the pot my friend, people have differences of opinion and that is fine with me.


how did i stir the pot? where and what was any opinion said? All I did was ask a question



edit:

thats what I thought. Now who is stirring the pot with bullshit


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> how did i stir the pot? where and what was any opinion said? All I did was ask a question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't sitting at my computer, sorry it wasn't a fast enough response. Go blow a goat for all I care we both know you like stirring shit.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 23, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I wasn't sitting at my computer, sorry it wasn't a fast enough response. Go blow a goat for all I care we both know you like stirring shit.



no we don't. You are just instigating bullshit and you dam well know it. Now you are just trying to save face after being called out for talking out your ass. Lies won't help you. The funny thing is I am friends with Sub. Thanks to Mohican for the introduction


good day


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 23, 2015)

Id just like to know if the white master kush x stardawg is worth a fiddlers frig? I love kush and have never tried stardawg.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> no we don't. You are just instigating bullshit and you dam well know it. Now you are just trying to save face after being called out for talking out your ass. Lies won't help you. The funny thing is I am friends with Sub. Thanks to Mohican for the introduction
> 
> 
> good day


Lies? You were arguing over who made a strain to subcool cmon dude no need to go grade A douchenozzle on us. Saving face is the last thing I worry about. Keep stressin buckaroo


----------



## hyroot (Jun 23, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Lies? You were arguing over who made a strain to subcool cmon dude no need to go grade A douchenozzle on us. Saving face is the last thing I worry about. Keep stressin buckaroo



how was that an argument? I asked one question. he replied and that was it. Are you really trying to pull some bullshit lie like that. You know dam well you are full of shit. So by your definition. If someone asks a question its an argument You are the true definition of a troll


from odie on my ig





then the supposed argument with sub






I believe you owe me an apology .


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> All the times I've been to a cup when exotics was there they were sold out of cookies and cream.. One of them Mo got the last pack then gave it away. I grabbed the mint chocolate chip instead.


They just did some f2's,and exotic says they are better than the original...
I think I'm going to get a pack of them.

That mo is a good guy.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 25, 2015)

hyroot said:


> how was that an argument? I asked one question. he replied and that was it. Are you really trying to pull some bullshit lie like that. You know dam well you are full of shit. So by your definition. If someone asks a question its an argument You are the true definition of a troll
> 
> 
> from odie on my ig
> ...


Yup!!! Good Job bruh you got the proofs we need to get to the root of this aphid.


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2015)

I wish these did not have bug damage...
 
 

Both plants smell like baked coconut taffy type sugary goodness.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 26, 2015)

Bummer dude they are beautiful regardless. I can't even tell they have bug damage.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 26, 2015)

Third one from the right went into flower and have another one a week into flower


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 29, 2015)

My boy got 4/4 makes on his bb3 x Stardawg so I will be sending the rest of the pack to him to pop so we can get a female. Here's the two bb3 x polar bear I have in flower, hoping for at least 1 female from the 5 I got...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 29, 2015)

velcro, grease monkey and lime skunk all in veg.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 29, 2015)

Help me out peeps, I don't trust my eyes(no depth perception and piss poor eyesight) this here is a male and not a pre-flower correct? This was the first GPS strain I threw in, I have another one I just replaced this one with


----------



## hyroot (Jul 1, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Help me out peeps, I don't trust my eyes(no depth perception and piss poor eyesight) this here is a male and not a pre-flower correct? This was the first GPS strain I threw in, I have another one I just replaced this one with



Yep male. I can see the claw forming before it turns into a bushel of bananas


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2015)

18 more days...
 
cookies..ogkb type nugs


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> I wish,they was not in the netting....its sucks trying to get pics.
> 
> I just put 50 random seeds,that came from the bottom of my seed stash box...in rooters.
> After I grow them out,I'm going to pop all the GPS monster cookies X's
> Got 5 packs,may as well pop'em


I did the same with my freebies popped 50 got 24 and after plucking males ended with 12 females on day 13 of bloom. Total guess to what's what and I enjoyed doing it will do it again in the future.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 4, 2015)

im confused u popped 50 and got 24, u mean 24 females, if u only got 12 females that's a terrible ratio


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah terrible indeed but they was freebies


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 4, 2015)

Exotic Chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jul 4, 2015)

Bb3 x Polar Bear OG female confirm


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 5, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> Exotic Chocolate covered strawberriesView attachment 3453862


Man I tried to get these so bad but NGR was not working right for me when they last restocked these and I missed out. Hated it too cuz that'll prolly be it for them and I def wanted them with the genetics in that cross. Will be watching them bro make f2s it you can. I know somebody would love them cough ugh hmm lol


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 5, 2015)

Seedlings have rooted and I am going to transplant them any day now, some did not make it and I attribute that to my own misjudgment of using the cubes instead of my trusty root riots. 

I hope everyone had a great fourth, I am burned out and will return later.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I tried to get these so bad but NGR was not working right for me when they last restocked these and I missed out. Hated it too cuz that'll prolly be it for them and I def wanted them with the genetics in that cross. Will be watching them bro make f2s it you can. I know somebody would love them cough ugh hmm lol


yeah I will be taking clones and if I get a good female i'll mother the clone and if I find a decent male i'll backcross it to the mother to make seeds for my fellow RIU members that want some. I hope exotic restocks these soon I got the last restock at NGR before they went down and I wish I got two packs of these!


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2015)

Cookies 'N cream #1
 
#2
 
#2 smells like fresh baked goods...
#1 is kind of mute,till you bust her open..


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 10, 2015)

Smells of fresh baked goods and will bake you good... win=win..... got 2 choc. cov'd strawberries seedlings going now...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 11, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> yeah I will be taking clones and if I get a good female i'll mother the clone and if I find a decent male i'll backcross it to the mother to make seeds for my fellow RIU members that want some. I hope exotic restocks these soon I got the last restock at NGR before they went down and I wish I got two packs of these!


Man I don't think they will be they might tho as they always get request for it. Man I wanted them but it looks like they moved on to some new crosses with a Cookies n Cream stud. Crosses sound great but nothing that's super interesting. So many beans it has to be something in the genes I already don't have and those Chocolate Covered Strawberries is it. When you have those f2s let me know ASAP!!!


----------



## hyroot (Jul 15, 2015)

Look what I got


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Look what I got
> 
> View attachment 3459725


After I got blessed with these cookies N' cream,and seeing all the females put out very nice nug,I'm sure popping more of exotic seeds..

Next one will be American beauty(pink skittles x Mr.white)

That gut busters is going to be gas for real.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> After I got blessed with these cookies N' cream,and seeing all the females put out very nice nug,I'm sure popping more of exotic seeds..
> 
> Next one will be American beauty(pink skittles x Mr.white)
> 
> That gut busters is going to be gas for real.



I just put dark side of the moon and mint chocolate chip into flower. I have adonis in veg. Then my friend just picked up grease monkey (cookies n cream x gg#4). I'll get a cut of that too. So I'll end up with 5 exotic strains.on top of that I just got a cut of gg#4 finally.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2015)

#1&2 cookies N' cream
 
Still trimming


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

That was fast!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 21, 2015)

man I keep forgetting about the ecsd x polarbear testers there doing great still in veg but not for long there all at the 3 feet mark so as soon as I get sum more soil they will be going into flower I sexed one male already so probably this weekend ill be switching to flower il get sum pics soon


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2015)

Her nugs on this next run will look way better than these..she taste good now,but she is going to chill for a lil bit.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 22, 2015)

yum ! looks great bro.


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> yum ! looks great bro.


All the gals from this pack put out very nice plants,all have strong smells of baked good..one not so much,until broken up.
My first run with exotic seeds,and I'm damn sure digging what they are putting out.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jul 24, 2015)

BB3 x Polar Bear OG. I have 1 more in veg that I will be throwing in flower here shortly. This one is at week 3-4 closer to 4


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 27, 2015)

I finally got an ecsd x polarbear tester in flower tonight, hopefully I get a couple more females I got 2 more left in veg


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

Is that raiderman ecsd?


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2015)

Dark side of the moon 

 


Mint chocolate chip


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 30, 2015)

no dlow I wish it was I did have a pack of the kind raiderman had it was from outlaw seeds it was a great strain didn't get no purple but it was dank, looking good hyroot looks like u got a monster


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2015)

One of the cookie 'N cream that I did not flower indoors,she was put outside July 20th
 
She is starting to transition to the cola making stage,should have some bud sets soon.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Aug 5, 2015)

Bb3 x PBOG, this is a straight BB3 representation from what I have heard and read. OG growth with a sweet, Strawberry smell, simply wonderful! The other Pheno I have smells like OG, that sweet gas, diesel smell.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2015)

Greenpoint Seeds restock today if anyone is interested. Man ALOT of bitching over a $35 pack of seeds...if y'all get ONE decent plant out of a pack , you MORE then got your money's worth...did you clone them ? Did the clones herm ? What all did the grower do that could have caused herms ? I've seen $200 pks herm....now you gotta reason to bitch !! Just my two pennies.


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 7, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Greenpoint Seeds restock today if anyone is interested. Man ALOT of bitching over a $35 pack of seeds...if y'all get ONE decent plant out of a pack , you MORE then got your money's worth...did you clone them ? Did the clones herm ? What all did the grower do that could have caused herms ? I've seen $200 pks herm....now you gotta reason to bitch !! Just my two pennies.


Which strains did they restock? I just checked and it looks like they are the same strains that they had last week.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> Which strains did they restock? I just checked and it looks like they are the same strains that they had last week.


I don't know really...dude sent me a email a couple days ago saying he was doing a restock today


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2015)

Gu said he's been busy with Dr s. and what not and that the new stock should be up sometime today.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 13, 2015)

New stock list


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 13, 2015)

Greenpoint drops more seeds than my grandma has dropped panties .


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 13, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Greenpoint drops more seeds than my grandma has dropped panties .


 you've made your green point.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Greenpoint drops more seeds than my grandma has dropped panties .



They don't test them before releasing them either.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 16, 2015)

hyroot said:


> They don't test them before releasing them either.


I figured, unless they have a henry ford production line going lololol. I mean jeez they come out with new strains every what ... 8-10 weeks?

I am waiting to see some results though!


----------



## hyroot (Aug 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I figured, unless they have a henry ford production line going lololol. I mean jeez they come out with new strains every what ... 8-10 weeks?
> 
> I am waiting to see some results though!



Yep. It's the Master P business model. Put out quantity not quality

When no limit was huge each artist was dropping new albums every few months


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 16, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Yep. It's the Master P business model. Put out quantity not quality
> 
> When no limit was huge each artist was dropping new albums every few months


Where are they now? I love looking at where famous folks end up.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Where are they now? I love looking at where famous folks end up.


I think all the artists work at foot locker and Mc Donalds. Lol. I really don't know. Master p does live off his son. Lil romeo. All that nickelodeon money . Lol


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 16, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I think all the artists work at foot locker and Mc Donalds. Lol. I really don't know. Master p does live off his son. Lil romeo. All that nickelodeon money . Lol


must be nice to have one of the few money making kids lolol.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2015)

Greenpoint Seeds testing for Blockhead BX coming up soon...stay tuned if you want to be a tester


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 17, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Greenpoint Seeds testing for Blockhead BX coming up soon...stay tuned if you want to be a tester


Always have wanted to smoke the Blockhead. I have way too much going on to be a tester for them right now but I hope someone here gets in on it.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm going to try to get some Blockhead testers. Fingers crossed. Will run a full report on here if I do. Currently doing their Kakalak Kush x Polar Bear OG. Not testers but might as well be. Bought them, but there isn't any info minus the parents. Some look good some a don't look so good. Stretchy, lanky little fucks. While a few are shorter and just better looking plants. Partly my fault on them being not at their best. First seeds I've started in years and I over loved them a bit. Forgot how much seedlings don't need me vs clones.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 18, 2015)

Outdoorindica said:


> I'm going to try to get some Blockhead testers. Fingers crossed. Will run a full report on here if I do. Currently doing their Kakalak Kush x Polar Bear OG. Not testers but might as well be. Bought them, but there isn't any info minus the parents. Some look good some a don't look so good. Stretchy, lanky little fucks. While a few are shorter and just better looking plants. Partly my fault on them being not at their best. First seeds I've started in years and I over loved them a bit. Forgot how much seedlings don't need me vs clones.


I had the opposite problem, I thought my seedlings could go a few extra hours while I was out and I come home they got dryer than an old lady on a cold night. 

 mistakes have been made, but it is how we learn!


----------



## hyroot (Aug 18, 2015)

I grew blockhead back in 2003 Before I had to shut down shop when the cops we're coming. ... it was bred by bodhi. Under a different seed company back then. I wanna say sagmartha or flying Dutchman. It wad so long ago. It was a very fast vegging strain. And produced big frosty colas. I had to chop my first run of it early. So I wouldn't get busted.
That was the last time I ever saw block head. It took me 11 years to find it again. Bodhi kept it when he went out on his own. It's part of his line.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 18, 2015)

Dark side


----------



## snowboarder396 (Aug 21, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> It's a word that kids use to call their significan others...supposed to mean "before anyone else," but in Dutch it means "poop," so it's funny...it's annoying the laziness of kids nowadays, got to make an Acronym for everything...I didnt miss that about the military and I sure don't want it in civilian life!


Shit i thought it was people being lazy when spelling babe.... oh well.. i had enough of the acronyms in military as well.


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> Cookies 'N cream #1
> View attachment 3455768
> #2
> View attachment 3455770
> ...


Did you run all 10 or just a few and is that Cookies and Cream dried on the pack of beans?

I just got the Cookies and Cream but honestly Im not impressed more pissed now that I see these pics. No offense I just picked them because the DT said 6 left on CherryCream Pie and sent me a confirmation # after I purchased them Sunday night then a few days later tell me the guy in charge that day forgot to update that Exotic list and since he didn't they have not for me so I did my best picking a new was looking at House genetics that looked good but they where gone when he told me to refund or repick . I was kinda pissed because they waited 3days to tell me this so when I look for a new other pick that where there when I orderd on Sun. that where good are not there anymore and this past weekend was loaded down with new gear too but not now..... I hope you had more beans you didn't run? My Hashbar Og  my single Fuego From DNA   G.A.S My Raspberry cookies I lost alot of photos it was a MOFO but it made it and I wish I had more to show you fellas sorry I will start a new one with my new Tent coming and my 8 Blue Petrol beans i did 5 days ago all sprouted and I tossed the Raspberry Cookies Mother in 12/12 to get a good harvest for Thanksgiving with a few crosses I made TPC OG and My Narnia cross. I got RudeBoi Og OTW soon and plenty of freebies about to be good All my freebies are sprouted and doing good from MWS Im stoked. No old gear from them.


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3452477
> 18 more days...
> View attachment 3452478
> cookies..ogkb type nugs


Thats a decent Pheno


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> Did you run all 10 or just a few and is that Cookies and Cream dried on the pack of beans?
> 
> I just got the Cookies and Cream but honestly Im not impressed more pissed now that I see these pics. No offense I just picked them because the DT said 6 left on CherryCream Pie and sent me a confirmation # then a few days later tell me the guy in charge that day forgot to update that Exotic strain and he didn't have any for me so I did my best. I was kinda pissed because they waited 3days to tell me this so when I look for a new other pick that where there when I orderd on Sun. none that where good there anymore man this past weekend was loaded down with new gear but they were disappearing literally infront of my eyes. I dont know why that shits crazy fellas Im sorry but those CC#1&#2 are not at all what I was expecting. I hope you had more beans you didn't run? Hasbro OgView attachment 3483765 Fuego From DNAView attachment 3483766 View attachment 3483767 View attachment 3483768 G.A.SView attachment 3483770Raspberry cookies I lost alot of photos I wish I had more to show fellas sorry I will start a new one with my new Tent and my Blue Petrol and I tossed the Raspberry Cookies Mother in to Get a good harvest for Thanksgiving from seed to finish with a few crosses I made and I got RudeBoi Og OTW soon.


Got few more outdoors,I think I pop most of the pack,all but 2 seeds...got like 5 females
Ran the 2 indoors..

I'm running them again,to see if they get better.


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok so you didn't get but 2 keeper phenos out of 5 females are you saying? Or you got 3 other female phenos outside? Sorry bro #6 is wicked. I was talking back in March to some randoms on here when we had a lil dispute on Outdoor VS Indoor and mine blows my own outdoor away but people will claim otherwise.They might not have smoked really good indoor before IMO. This is an example of organic indoor Og that I will start to dial it in now and really let you see for yourself its almost like a Dab when vaporized. #6 HB and #7is fire but not as tasty.


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> Damn so you didn't get but 2 keeper phenos outa 5 your saying? Or you got 3 other phenos outside?


2 outside,and one more that just keeps getting cloned till room to flower

Out of the 2 indoors that I ran,I'm only running one of them,and I think it's more on the star fighter side,with rock hard nugs.

Good smoke,nothing special.


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> 2 outside,and one more that just keeps getting cloned till room to flower
> 
> Out of the 2 indoors that I ran,I'm only running one of them,and I think it's more on the star fighter side,with rock hard nugs.
> 
> Good smoke,nothing special.


I heard a good report of it was unique Vanilla funk with a creamy hashy flavor. The high was cookie dominant and more euphoric with a good medicinal factor on the pheno dude was reviewing. I think there is a few phenos leaning both ways I cant wait to see what I get Im gonna run all 10 to see what I can find other than yours I need a cookie dom for that Euphoric feeling medecine. Im needing my Cherrypie mother cross to finish my Garden but I really keep getting the shaft on it. I can get the Pie face from a shady ass site that has mixed reviews I would be rolling the dice and its 125 for 10.


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2015)

Pie face,seen some super pics of her on the zon..

Definitely has that creamy smoke on these C & C


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 21, 2015)

Im about to get some sweet shit ASAP. Im just not saying until I get it in fear to many eyes are listening. Hopefully I can get my funds quick enough for this weekend and Im scooping em.


----------



## chirim2003 (Aug 22, 2015)

i know a guy that has an unopened pack of starfighter ix2, 303 biodeisel, and 2 packs of ggg grape stomper og he is willing to part with as his wife wants him to stop growin along with many other unopened packs.........always comes at wrong time


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2015)

Starfighter ix2 mmmmmmmmm

You need to get them.

& that biodiesel


----------



## chirim2003 (Aug 22, 2015)

cant buy what i told the wife id get out of lol its a shame but time for me to move on from lots of growin. ill always have my couple favs i keep tho


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 22, 2015)

2 chocolatecoveredstrawberries at approx. 35 days veg.. one showing preballz (95% sure )
and the other isnt showing. So I'm going to assume it's female. Very Pretty plants!


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 22, 2015)

I want em.


chirim2003 said:


> cant buy what i told the wife id get out of lol its a shame but time for me to move on from lots of growin. ill always have my couple favs i keep tho


pm me


----------



## alaskind (Aug 24, 2015)

Kimbo Kush, Im in the middle of harvest, really cool strain, have more pics and info if peeps want.


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice Job I wanted the Kimbo or even just one of the crosses at least, but I was too late last weekend on DT.
But hows it smoke/Taste?


----------



## Beemo (Aug 24, 2015)

@alaskind nice to see you here 



Shastafarian said:


> Nice Job I wanted the Kimbo or even just one the crosses but I was too late last weekend on DT.
> But hows it smoke/Taste?


i was just about to ask that


----------



## alaskind (Aug 24, 2015)

Just barely starting to dry, Ill definitely  do a full on smoke report tho....


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 24, 2015)

that Kimbo looks amazing! Glad I got a pack of Gutbuster even more now


----------



## hyroot (Aug 24, 2015)

I germed 4 gut busters in a cup of water then put them in rapid rooters in party cups of soil. . Not one broke ground. They shriveled up and died. Never seen that happen to all before. So I germed 5 more. Put 3 in rapid rooters. I boiled rapid rooters first this time. I did let them cool. The other 2, I made a layer of coco at the top of the cup buried seed in a divot so hopefully these will sprout. I only have 2 seeds left of they don't.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## alaskind (Aug 24, 2015)

quick down and dirty smoke report, cuz Im plenty lifted atm.... smoking fresh bubble from trim from last night... blackberry pheno smoking from bubbler... ok green hit from this is a lil slow to heat as its really fresh, I notice it bubble b4 it starts to collect a slight tang on the sides of my tongue. Smoke is thick, but I feel nada in my throat, just a general swelling in the lungs, while holding the hit I can feel the tacky oils on my teeth.... then the expansion begins,Ive had smoke that swelled faster, but this is no joke, keeps getting harder to hold.... letting the smoke roll past the pallet my first flavor is the now familiar odor of rotting fruit this strain produced through bloom.... then it fades to a creamy aftertaste as I descend into coughing...... the first appearance of the stone is a definite third eye feeling , and a almost ticklish feeling in my extremity's.... the high changes to an almost jittery busy high, before fading to a indy feeling body stone about 1-1.5 hrs later. Im a smoker with a developed tolerance, been growing since 97, and I think this is the most rounded high Ive had from an indica dom growing strain... salute to Exotic Ill post up a more detailed report once the herb cures and I get a better perspective.....


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 24, 2015)

Got them Nitro Cookies on the way so stoked if it turns out the way I think they should with Gas Mask x Animal Cookies is pretty sick nasty I been trying to get a Cherry pie dominant Strain and this ones even better IMO withAnimal cookies or FireOg Cookies I couldn't ask for a better cross IMO I hope I get them so I can show the Family here what I can do with them girls finally.I also ordered some SilverBack Jack from Sin and those are gonna be NICE! also so Im super happy right now and I got 25% off.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 25, 2015)

why not just grow the cherry pie cutting ?? 
i hope the nitro cookies are DANK!


Shastafarian said:


> Got them Nitro Cookies on the way so stoked if it turns out the way I think they should with Gas Mask x Animal Cookies is pretty sick nasty I been trying to get a Cherry pie dominant Strain and this ones even better IMO withAnimal cookies or FireOg Cookies I couldn't ask for a better cross IMO I hope I get them so I can show the Family here what I can do with them girls finally.I also ordered some SilverBack Jack from Sin and those are gonna be NICE! also so Im super happy right now and I got 25% off.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2015)

I lost my cherry pie cut. 

Friends and their plant care skills. Ha. 

Lime skunk at 3 weeks reeks of straight lime sherbet. I have a good feeling about these. All 3 are in 15 gallons pots and going nuts.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 25, 2015)

I dropped my cherry pie cut. Doesn't yield enough. I have several strains that are far better in flavor, potency, yield, and frost. My last cherry pie is getting chopped in a couple weeks.


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 26, 2015)

I Know I have had the clone also but I see the crosses seem to do better than the Cherry pie alone.


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 26, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I dropped my cherry pie cut. Doesn't yield enough. I have several strains that are far better in flavor, potency, yield, and frost. My last cherry pie is getting chopped in a couple weeks.


Like what kinds? I have been the clone guy in the past and I know there was a few I would not release for my own edge on the market. I like picking my own phenotypes anyways and I like how much better my choices are compared to the single phenotype someone else has choosen to sell on the open market. Usually only that grower or growers if passed along the way will know what that clone has been put through or infected with before you put it in your clean Garden to infect almost all of your plants to slow them down or kill them even.I can tell you I have done both and to me its not worth the heart break and my precious time.This can even happen with the more reputable nursery's.


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 27, 2015)

alaskind said:


> Just barely starting to dry, Ill definitelyView attachment 3485746 View attachment 3485747 do a full on smoke report tho....


 Any more Pics ?


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 27, 2015)

alaskind said:


> Just barely starting to dry, Ill definitelyView attachment 3485746 View attachment 3485747 do a full on smoke report tho....


 Nice trim Job also I love seeing nothing but calyxes. Thats true Top Shelf quality Buddy


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 27, 2015)

My last HashB Pheno #7 it really doesn't have the taste I was hoping for but its chunky and sugary with a decent medicinal relief but it could be better. The new RB getting a little tiny soak with a drop of Super Thrive and a Drop of Hygrozyme and I get a better germination they are faster with better ratio and with more vigor to them. I will try and do a grow report for the Irene fans out there and for all my Freebies.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2015)

Dude letting his prices get stupid now....back to the better known breeders!


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 28, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 28, 2015)

Who archive?


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 28, 2015)

Greenpoint


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2015)

Yea and right after posting that shyt I ordered two packs...lmao


----------



## hyroot (Aug 28, 2015)

I tried to take myself off their email list. I keep getting emails from green point every other day of a new release. I had to send greenpoint emails to spam. That company won't last. Just a fly by night make as much money before the jig is up company


----------



## hyroot (Aug 28, 2015)

Archive. That dude is all about multiple back crossings. I haven't ran his strains. I have conversed with him on breeding. In my experience too much back crossing will lower quality, potency and stability.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2015)

To gain something you must lose something...gain stability but you may lose vigour or potency or both !


----------



## Joedank (Aug 28, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Archive. That dude is all about multiple back crossings. I haven't ran his strains. I have conversed with him on breeding. In my experience too much back crossing will lower quality, potency and stability.


in the name of locking down traits it is a nesscary evil... all my heirloom seeds grow slower than my poly's ... i am pretty sure the only true hybrid in my garden is nev haze as f10haze x f7northernlights male....
i am endevoring to make some more


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 29, 2015)

alaskind said:


> Kimbo Kush, Im in the middle of harvest, really cool strain, have more pics and info if peeps want.View attachment 3485693View attachment 3485694 View attachment 3485695 View attachment 3485696 View attachment 3485697


looks great, fantastic bag appeal, lookin 4ward to your smoke report pls


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 29, 2015)

I canceled on the Exotics Cookies & Cream luckily in time. Im so thankful they didn't send them out as fast. Ill be getting some packs from a buddy who cant run them, so that will be sweet and probably work out even better .


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> #1&2 cookies N' cream
> View attachment 3460064
> Still trimming


it aint such a pain to trim when you got truly lovely buds...unless of course its hundreds of pounds...lol


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 29, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> I canceled on the Exotics Cookies & Cream luckily in time. Im so thankful they didn't send them out as fast. Ill be getting some packs from a buddy who cant run them now so that will probably work out even better .


sorry, what was the reason you cancelled on the cookies & cream?


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 29, 2015)

There not as good as I wanted


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

got my exotic order from stax...
came with a nice freebie...


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> got my exotic order from stax...
> came with a nice freebie...


Nice,I wanted them platinum whites.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nice,I wanted them platinum whites.


got no problem sharing


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice cant wait to see what they turn out


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 29, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> sorry, what was the reason you cancelled on the cookies & cream?


ohh ummmm sorry, was a bit weathered last night & read your post incorrectly, you got some packs from a buddy


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 29, 2015)

I need some sharing in my life. especially Platinum White


Beemo said:


> got no problem sharing


----------



## alaskind (Aug 30, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> Nice trim Job also I love seeing nothing but calyxes. Thats true Top Shelf quality Buddy


Ill get some shots together and post in the am


----------



## alaskind (Aug 30, 2015)

starfighter pheno Kimbo Kush


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 7, 2015)

damn alaskind nice flower bro looks killer, I need to get sum shots up of my testers man I been slackin sorry fellas I got 3 ecsd x pbog I got one 6 footer and 2 little ones, im not even half way in flower yet so stills away to go, the one big one had like 4 sacks but that's probably my fault due to heat issues, I plucked them and haven't seen an more


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 25, 2015)

my choc. cov'd strawberries is frosty as fuck already at 35 days.... 3 more weeks to go
always smelling like strawberry ice cream in a joy cup cone


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 25, 2015)

But holy shit after that last instagram post idk... I think I want a pack of the Banana...the Orange ...and the Pink


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2015)

anyone run the green ribbon bx?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 7, 2015)

Christ Almighty. I just chopped 3 exotic Lime Skunks. My house smells like there are a family of skunks walking around blasting lemon pine sol outta their asses. I'll post some nug pics when they are trimmed etc. Chopping during lights out and others are still finishing so I'm not snapping photos right now. Will update though for sure.


----------



## Shastafarian (Oct 9, 2015)

Im going to try some Exotic very soon. I know they are worth it but right now gotta finish my Sins, Archive & In House Genetics run, gotta get a small stock asap with some of their gear for the Fall promos.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 9, 2015)

That lime skunk does look awesome...Im conflicted on what strains I'll buy next from Exotic.
Im all in on them though. My Choc Covd SB's is amazing at 47 days... about a week more.
Killer genetics....!


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 9, 2015)

Ive narrowed my next purchase down to orange cream, banana cream and pink. lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2015)

if im lucky, i can get the green ribbon bx for seventy from some guy lol


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 9, 2015)

Just ordered some Lemon Meringue.


----------



## predd (Oct 11, 2015)

Adrosmokin said:


> Just ordered some Lemon Meringue.


Where are you guys ordering from?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 11, 2015)

predd said:


> Where are you guys ordering from?


Thedankteam


----------



## predd (Oct 11, 2015)

Adrosmokin said:


> Thedankteam


Thanks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 25, 2015)

quick little update on my greenpoint tester ecsd x pbog, I have three I already harvested 2 of them, one of them was an over all winner it was hugh I got 4 oz off of her and all three have the stanky danky sour diesel smell its known for, I mean u better have madd filters if u grow a whole room full of these, they all got nice structure and a normal amount of trichs which worried me at first I was thinkin it wouldn't be potent, but it was complete oppsite this is sum of the strongest shit I smoked almost to strong nice racey high good to work on, im deffinately gonna try to get another pack, a plus weed in my book, sum dank shit


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 27, 2015)

Just checked Greenpoints site and he has raised his prices to over $60 a pack. Also offering single seeds for $7. They are still $40 at NGR and probably won't order anymore at that.


----------



## TubeAndJar (Oct 27, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> Just checked Greenpoints site and he has raised his prices to over $60 a pack. Also offering single seeds for $7. They are still $40 at NGR and probably won't order anymore at that.


Get on his mailing list for the occasional special offer.


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 27, 2015)

TubeAndJar said:


> Get on his mailing list for the occasional special offer.


I have been signed up for a while. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 28, 2015)

heres my one beast of a plant ecsd x pbog, this girl is a winner, sum stanky ass weed, still got one left and its stinky also has the classic diesel smell


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 29, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> Just checked Greenpoints site and he has raised his prices to over $60 a pack. Also offering single seeds for $7. They are still $40 at NGR and probably won't order anymore at that.


Plus a higher shipping charge also...I've moved on to others now . Actually I get better product from home breeders for free ! BTW thanks to all you " chuckers" that have sent me some fire ass shite !!


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm still waiting for honey bee to be released from Genstash.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm waiting on anything to be restocked at Genstash lmao Actually I am sorta wishing upon a special f2 ing of a strain . hint hint bruh lol


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2015)

My Gutbuster is the most twisted mutant Ive ever seen.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 8, 2015)

Elephant Stomper x Stardawg 
18 days flowering


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 29, 2015)

Elephant Stomper x Stardawg at 47 days


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 30, 2015)

looks awesome @skunkwreck mine didn't turn out so good


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 30, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> looks awesome @skunkwreck mine didn't turn out so good


She's still stacking bro...I got one pheno that is gonna be a small yeilder tho...hopefully she turn color...sorry you got a shyt pack bro .


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 1, 2015)

In case anybody noticed the discrepancy in the days of flowering between those two pics...the first pic I was counting from the first site of pistils and the second pic (same plant) was from the flip to 12/12


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 1, 2015)

@bigworm6969 this is another ES/Stardawg...very slow grower and not going to be a big yielder.. from what I've seen it leans more towards the ES side of the cross


----------



## alaskind (Dec 1, 2015)

hello all... been slowly at it still... here is a starfighter leaner...


----------



## coonhound (Dec 1, 2015)

i just ordered mango, tangerine (exotic). hope there some good stuff there.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 1, 2015)

My lime skunks taste like acrid lemon astringent chemicals. Me likey.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 4, 2015)

ES/Stardawg


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2015)

Ive got one big GP bush going. A Golden Goat x PB OG!
50 days veg - topped once and now 1 wk. 12/12. It's a huge low bush and branchy as hell.
Canopy is so thick I'm thinking of tying some down.
I just gave her a haircut down below - I dont want alot of larf.
VERY sativa looking thin leaves all over. Im hoping it won't go beyond 70 days...but I'm excited.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 8, 2015)

To the OP is it cool to report my results in here? I have some KK f2s that I will be rocking soon. Thanks v.S


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 8, 2015)

Everyone is posting results dude, don't be shy we wanna see those ladies!!!


----------



## v.s one (Dec 8, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Everyone is posting results dude, don't be shy we wanna see those ladies!!!


Sounds good.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 11, 2015)

Golden Goat x PB OG, 1 wk


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 11, 2015)

Chocolate Covered Strawberries


----------



## mancdank (Dec 17, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 3562229 View attachment 3562233
> Chocolate Covered Strawberries


Looking very very nice which is what I wanted to see I searched for a long time for some of these and finally got some on there way I've got a few questions if u have a spare minute to answer  I was wanting to know how many pheno u come across from how many beans does it actually smell and taste like it says it does and what would u give it over all out of 10


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 17, 2015)

Only did that one, got a 2nd one 2 wks. in
now. 2 for 2 fems. Look very similar.
Their description is no lie. "Artificial strawberry to a tee" is spot on. Amazing smell. As close to a '10' as I've ran, in all categories!
Makes me wonder why it disappeared?
Except that they have the whole new menu using cookies n cream.
Haven't seen it anywhere since I got my pack way back, 6 months ago or more.
Where did you find it?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 17, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 3562229 View attachment 3562233
> Chocolate Covered Strawberries


Great plants, great avatar


----------



## mancdank (Dec 19, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Only did that one, got a 2nd one 2 wks. in
> now. 2 for 2 fems. Look very similar.
> Their description is no lie. "Artificial strawberry to a tee" is spot on. Amazing smell. As close to a '10' as I've ran, in all categories!
> Makes me wonder why it disappeared?
> ...


Thats awesome news when mine arrive I will pop em all and give u the heads up if I find any different pheno that purple pheno looks awesome and I found them on the bay I searched everywhere for em was just about to give up and found a thread called exotic from live went on that that's probably 6 week ago then I got a email at 2 am saying they been put on so snapped em up with a packet of flight it's the things I'm looking forward too the most this Christmas shame I can't find a little tester somewhere I would drive to wherever I needed to go lol


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2015)

I can tell you the 2nd one looks like the first one. Pink around the forming buds and underneath around 2.5-3 weeks.
Later -She will have streaks of pink/purple inside and underneath. Over all pinkish hue to her buds under certain light(the pic).
Very strong statured and she can take (and wants) more nutes than the average plant without showing Ntox.
20 days and shes already giving off the artificial strawberry scent which will continue till harvest.
After chop that smell mellows a bit with an added baked goods,cereal smell.
I noted she smelled like Frankenberry cereal soon after chop, and later, rasp/straw-berry scones.


----------



## mancdank (Dec 20, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> I can tell you the 2nd one looks like the first one. Pink around the forming buds and underneath around 2.5-3 weeks.
> Later -She will have streaks of pink/purple inside and underneath. Over all pinkish hue to her buds under certain light(the pic).
> Very strong statured and she can take (and wants) more nutes than the average plant without showing Ntox.
> 20 days and shes already giving off the artificial strawberry scent which will continue till harvest.
> ...


Bro it's not letting me send u a pm could do with a little chat


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2015)

ok try now


----------



## mackdx (Dec 22, 2015)

I was gifted a pack of Greenpoint Stardawg x Elephant Stomper. Grew a few out. Decent looking plants, but started throwing a million nanners at about week 9. From what I can gather this isn't uncommon. 

Rest of the seeds are getting binned today.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 22, 2015)

mackdx said:


> I was gifted a pack of Greenpoint Stardawg x Elephant Stomper. Grew a few out. Decent looking plants, but started throwing a million nanners at about week 9. From what I can gather this isn't uncommon.
> 
> Rest of the seeds are getting binned today.


Dang I must have got the good pack . You can throw them in my bin .


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 22, 2015)

Elephant Stomper x Stardawg


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2015)

What's it smell like?


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 22, 2015)

genuity said:


> What's it smell like?


2 phenos... one smelled of sweet candy with a same resulting taste...# two smells of grapes but has that sour grape taste . The one that smells like sweet candy was a small yielder but WAY better high .


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> 2 phenos... one smelled of sweet candy with a same resulting taste...# two smells of grapes but has that sour grape taste . The one that smells like sweet candy was a small yielder but WAY better high .


Nice....love that sweet candy.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 22, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nice....love that sweet candy.


Yeah it's good , the Mrs. loves it too . I'm guess I'm looking for something that's grapey tasting , has some sort of purpling and hits like a SSH or an OG sfv . The closest I have come to finding that perfect blend so far has been HSO's Purple Trainwreck


----------



## mancdank (Dec 22, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah it's good , the Mrs. loves it too . I'm guess I'm looking for something that's grapey tasting , has some sort of purpling and hits like a SSH or an OG sfv . The closest I have come to finding that perfect blend so far has been HSO's Purple Trainwreck


U wanna try find some chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## swagslayer420 (Dec 22, 2015)

Chocolate Covered Strawberries day 57


----------



## swagslayer420 (Dec 22, 2015)

CCS day 70 staged harvest topps was cut down day 63, all the trichromes was cloudy no amber


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2015)

Cookies 'N cream


----------



## cannakis (Dec 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Cookies 'N cream
> View attachment 3574810


Gorgeous! In real pissed I killed all but 3 of my C&C beans! Is the smell Really like cookies and cream?!


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Gorgeous! In real pissed I killed all but 3 of my C&C beans! Is the smell Really like cookies and cream?!


Yes she is very cookie cream smelling....


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Cookies 'N cream
> View attachment 3574810


Looks like a keeper to me lol beautiful !!!


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Looks like a keeper to me lol beautiful !!!


She is staying for sure...stocky growth, hard nugs,great taste,easy to grow...


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2015)

What is (pink skittles)

American Beauty 
 
Big lanky gal,but her smells are almost to die for,if it sticks with the dry buds....


----------



## mancdank (Dec 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yes she is very cookie cream smelling....
> View attachment 3574845


I'm liking the colors too when she is dry and cured she will be a beauty


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yes she is very cookie cream smelling....
> View attachment 3574845


Very nice mate, she looks divine! Are those long finger leaves from the cookies in her? She looks similar to the nightmare cookies from Sin city!


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Very nice mate, she looks divine! Are those long finger leaves from the cookies in her? She looks similar to the nightmare cookies from Sin city!


I think them have some resemblance to starfighter f2


----------



## mancdank (Dec 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> I think them have some resemblance to starfighter f2


I'm waiting on some ccs and flight can't wait for them to arrive I've been wanting to try exotic stuff for a while now but they sell out fast both them strains have star fighter in them it must have been a epic stud


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> I think them have some resemblance to starfighter f2


Ahh ok cool, either way, she's dank af!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 17, 2016)

from the ashes this thread rises. I wanted to scope so,e of the older exotic crosses that used spirit in the sky to see if they'd get some nice color


----------



## Sunny Organics (Oct 18, 2016)

i have nothing but great results so far from Gu and his team. Like he said himself, "All I see is pictures of dank and stories of herms."

Nothing but dank ive had hermies from several known seed brands and ive had great results from those same seed brands.... hermies are bound to happen sometime or another. with greenpoint youre for sure to find good sht. i have his monster cookies line still going and have some blue dream testers with pretty high fem rate. all re-vegged now into clones. i also grew out some of his gorilla glue crosses and man that sht was fire...ill be popping those bad boys again soon. 

with exotic genetix i lost 6 kimbo kush seeds that did germ but for some reason didnt sprout, not going to complain might of being me.. you cant go wrong with them either. pure fire with them as well.


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 20, 2016)

Gu's gear is rock solid, I've run a ton of it. One of my favorites is Pura Vida x Pbog, some of the best I have seen.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 20, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> Gu's gear is rock solid, I've run a ton of it. One of my favorites is Pura Vida x Pbog, some of the best I have seen.


The pura vida x stardawg caught my eye as well


----------



## Sunny Organics (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> Gu's gear is rock solid, I've run a ton of it. One of my favorites is Pura Vida x Pbog, some of the best I have seen.


damn that sounds fire. i have some cookies and cream x pbog atm easily going to be my biggest yielder of them all, straight dank too. i have some Rare Dankness, DNA Genetics, and Redeyed Genetics in there too and its so far beating them by a longshot. im not getting paid to say this either just keeping it real.  the next in line is my flaming cookies by Cannaventure another brand with hermie stories.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> The pura vida x stardawg caught my eye as well


I thought about grabbing some of those but figured I'd run the cookies and chem first, plus I just pulled the trigger on some karma og, cookies and crème, eternal og, and raskals og so I'm tapped out for packs this month lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I thought about grabbing some of those but figured I'd run the cookies and chem first, plus I just pulled the trigger on some karma og, cookies and crème, eternal og, and raskals og so I'm tapped out for packs this month lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I'm truly at capacity lol no more room in the otter box for beans. If I pop enough I can justify some more by the end of the year lol so many beans so little time


----------



## Sunny Organics (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I thought about grabbing some of those but figured I'd run the cookies and chem first, plus I just pulled the trigger on some karma og, cookies and crème, eternal og, and raskals og so I'm tapped out for packs this month lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


youre in for a good run with those packs very nice


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm truly at capacity lol no more room in the otter box for beans. If I pop enough I can justify some more by the end of the year lol so many beans so little time


I feel that. Last week I popped whole packs of grandpa's breath, black cherry crème, white crème, chem soda cookies, then 4 black cherry glue, 4 gogi og x ssdd, 2 ogkb x snow lotus, 2 gorilla dawg, 1 rainbow cookies, 1 ogkb x dosido and 20 of a personal cross of mine golden tahoe master...[emoji23] 

And that's on top of the three flowering tents i have going right now. So my space is getting pretty full lol, gotta cull a lot of the weaker ones this week to make room for more haha. So many beans, too little space/time. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny Organics (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I feel that. Last week I popped whole packs of grandpa's breath, black cherry crème, white crème, chem soda cookies, then 4 black cherry glue, 4 gogi og x ssdd, 2 ogkb x snow lotus, 2 gorilla dawg, 1 rainbow cookies, 1 ogkb x dosido and 20 of a personal cross of mine golden tahoe master...[emoji23]
> 
> And that's on top of the three flowering tents i have going right now. So my space is getting pretty full lol, gotta cull a lot of the weaker ones this week to make room for more haha. So many beans, too little space/time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


was that dosido cross a freebie from dankteam? shit sounded fire i missed out...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I feel that. Last week I popped a while pack of grandpa's breath, black cherry crème, white crème, chem soda cookies, then 4 black cherry glue, 4 gogi og x ssdd, 2 ogkb x snow lotus, 2 gorilla dawg, 1 rainbow cookies, 1 ogkb x dosido and 20 of a personal cross of mine golden tahoe master...[emoji23]
> 
> And that's on top of the three flowering tents i have going right now. So my space is getting pretty full lol, gotta cull a lot of the weaker ones this week to make room for more haha. So many beans, too little space/time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


That's out of control lol I got 4 autos and those 6 ihg fems going now... Shoulda never popped those autos, they're just in the way now. 3 of the 6 I'll keep around for a round or two. Couple nice ones


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

Sunny Organics said:


> was that dosido cross a freebie from dankteam? shit sounded fire i missed out...


Sent out as a gift from a buddy. ::Blessed


hockeybry2 said:


> That's out of control lol I got 4 autos and those 6 ihg fems going now... Shoulda never popped those autos, they're just in the way now. 3 of the 6 I'll keep around for a round or two. Couple nice ones


Yeah I'm doing some real pheno hunting for new moms right now. Need 6. Out of the nitro cookies I have right now I'll keep 1 of the 9 phenos I have. Lots of frost and good terpz on the lot, but only one that readily stands out, and it isn't the one I've been posting pics of lol. None of my cannardos look like keepers, hoping to find something in the dvg and jaws gear to keep then I have three more to find, so 5 moms in around 100 beans. I think it's doable. Lol. 

Your autos will finish early though and leave your photos with room in late flower it's actually a decent setup, I've done something similar before. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent out as a gift from a buddy. ::Blessed
> 
> Yeah I'm doing some real pheno hunting for new moms right now. Need 6. Out of the nitro cookies I have right now I'll keep 1 of the 9 phenos I have. Lots of frost and good terpz on the lot, but only one that readily stands out, and it isn't the one I've been posting pics of lol. None of my cannardos look like keepers, hoping to find something in the dvg and jaws gear to keep then I have three more to find, so 5 moms in around 100 beans. I think it's doable. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


None of the cannarado are nice thin mint leaners? That's suprising no keepers. I really like this spirit in the sky leaner in my ihg spirit animal and have a nice cookie leaner Eagle Scout. She's the terpiest so far. Yield will be just but oh well


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

This is what my cart looks like.




dunno if I should though. Probably/definitely should not haha. 


hockeybry2 said:


> None of the cannarado are nice thin mint leaners? That's suprising no keepers. I really like this spirit in the sky leaner in my ihg spirit animal and have a nice cookie leaner Eagle Scout. She's the terpiest so far. Yield will be just but oh well


One pheno is a huge sativa the other i can't really speak about yet as it's probably going to go at least two weeks longer than any of the other plants in the tent. I really should have popped the whole pack. I'll probably go and pop the other 8 I have soon and see if i can find a good one in there. I'm starting to realize that you really need to pop at least a whole pack to see what most of these new poly hybrid strains are about/find a keeper. I think bodhi/jaws/ggg are some of the more reliable breeders to pop a couple beans and find something worth keeping. Not necessarily what I would consider mom worthy, but I could keep something and be happy with it and most average growers/smokers would be stoked on. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

I've ran Shuteye, Pura Vida, Famine, Indiana Bubblegum, and ONYCD from the Polar Bear Og line. Stardawg crosses I have ran are White Master Kush, Shuteye, Alien Stardawg, Lemon G, Starfighter, and I currently have 6 Nightmare OG flowering. I have a ton of gear still to go through, my next run is 2 packs of Cookies and Chem!!


----------



## led2076 (Oct 21, 2016)

I placed my 1st order with green point.
2 pks copper chem
1 pk sky pilot
1 pk black gold
paid for the higher/quicker shipping also.


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

led2076 said:


> I placed my 1st order with green point.
> 2 pks copper chem
> 1 pk sky pilot
> 1 pk black gold
> paid for the higher/quicker shipping also.


Man I want some of those copper chems!!


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

Anyone that wants to order I can send you a link for an extra 15% off


----------



## led2076 (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> Anyone that wants to order I can send you a link for an extra 15% off


wish I had a link earlier... could of saved around 70 bucks but that is how it is


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

Make sure to join the rewards program!


----------



## led2076 (Oct 21, 2016)

did that.. think I am around 600 nuggets


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

Have a pack of Gunslinger getting delivered today, still looking for a keeper!


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> Anyone that wants to order I can send you a link for an extra 15% off


Whats the link

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> I just cashed in for the $75 dollar off coupon the other day, damn near free pack of cookies n chem


And this coupon

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> Pm sent


Send me the link too fam


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

Pm sent my guy


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> Pm sent my guy


Me too buddy ol pal. Just got my order from greenpoint in 3 days. They legit


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Me too buddy ol pal. Just got my order from greenpoint in 3 days. They legit


Sent


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Me too buddy ol pal. Just got my order from greenpoint in 3 days. They legit


They are definitely legit, I get my orders super fast every time


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> They are definitely legit, I get my orders super fast every time


I'll have to score another pack or two in the near future


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

What did you get this time?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> What did you get this time?


I got the cookies n chem with the order that landed today and I've been eyeing up the guard dawg and pura vida star dawg crosses


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

Ok I'm really done now grabbed the Pura Vida x star dawg and eagle scout. Total $30.53 after rewards points 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Ok I'm really done now grabbed the Pura Vida x star dawg and eagle scout. Total $30.53 after rewards points
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hell yea! I paid 4.54 for my gunslinger!!


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> Hell yea! I paid 4.54 for my gunslinger!!


Yeah I'm cool on $15 a pack shipped. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

His rewards program is killer


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Ok I'm really done now grabbed the Pura Vida x star dawg and eagle scout. Total $30.53 after rewards points
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Jelly bout that pura vida star dawg. Afghan Kings pura vida looks hella nice


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> Anyone that wants to order I can send you a link for an extra 15% off


Please send me a link! Thanks!


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 21, 2016)

Ugh I shouldn't.. But may I get a link as well, my good man?


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 21, 2016)

has anyone here tried
*CHEM DD X STAR DAWG*


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Jelly bout that pura vida star dawg. Afghan Kings pura vida looks hella nice


Yeah I'm still pissed I held off on that last pack of bodhis Pura Vida I had in my cart back right before that 2 for 2 deal that got snagged right after i mentioned it here lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I'm still pissed I held off on that last pack of bodhis Pura Vida I had in my cart back right before that 2 for 2 deal that got snagged right after i mentioned it here lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Would love if they got restocked


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Ugh I shouldn't.. But may I get a link as well, my good man?


Sent


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> Please send me a link! Thanks!


Sent


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> Sent


Thanks. I'm not sure how to apply the discount using that though. I've got Chem DDxStar Dawg sitting in my cart.


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 21, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure how to apply the discount using that though. I've got Chem DDxStar Dawg sitting in my cart.


Ahh, it's saying I can't use a referral because I created an account already.


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> Ahh, it's saying I can't use a referral because I created an account already.


Well dang, sorry about that


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> Well dang, sorry about that


Ah, no worries mate!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> Ahh, it's saying I can't use a referral because I created an account already.


Use a different email?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

Just got my shipped email

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> What did you get this time?


Shoot me that code my friend.


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Use a different email?


Yeah, that had occured to me and I've done it. Now I'm trying to decide between Eagle Scout or Chem DDxStar Dawg.


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Shoot me that code my friend.


Sent


----------



## led2076 (Oct 21, 2016)

green point has added stuff to their site.
just a heads up


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 21, 2016)

led2076 said:


> green point has added stuff to their site.
> just a heads up


Looks like they have some previous sold out stuff back up. 
*COOKIES N CHEM*


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

Back up to original prices from the sale though  glad I grabbed AOL mine before the prices went back up. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Back up to original prices from the sale though  glad I grabbed AOL mine before the prices went back up.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I've been contemplating all day, and now I see Cookies N Chem in stock and I've done contemplating. I just ordered some Aurora Indica Regular and Swiss Cheese from Nirvana. I've got a $15 voucher from Nirvana because I had only a single Pure Power Plant pop out of 5. 

@Deeproot hooked up 15% off from green point and now I have just enough $$ in my acount to get the beans I really wanted from them!


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 21, 2016)

And just like that there are only 9 Cookies N Chem left. Thanks for the heads up @led2076!


----------



## led2076 (Oct 21, 2016)

seed buying is like a bad drug.... addictive as hell. lol
could not stand it any longer
1 pk mosca's c99
1 pk ggg foo fighter
got both for $155... cannot believe I made a 2nd order from green point in 24hours. ha ha


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

led2076 said:


> seed buying is like a bad drug.... addictive as hell. lol
> could not stand it any longer
> 1 pk mosca's c99
> 1 pk ggg foo fighter
> got both for $155... cannot believe I made a 2nd order in 24hours


It really is


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 21, 2016)

led2076 said:


> seed buying is like a bad drug.... addictive as hell. lol
> could not stand it any longer
> 1 pk mosca's c99
> 1 pk ggg foo fighter
> got both for $155... cannot believe I made a 2nd order from green point in 24hours. ha ha


Oh yes. In the past month I've ordered 70 seeds from various places.


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

I grabbed mosca blue iguana a while back when greenpoint first listed some different stuff, I can't wait to run em!!


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> I've been contemplating all day, and now I see Cookies N Chem in stock and I've done contemplating. I just ordered some Aurora Indica Regular and Swiss Cheese from Nirvana. I've got a $15 voucher from Nirvana because I had only a single Pure Power Plant pop out of 5.
> 
> @Deeproot hooked up 15% off from green point and now I have just enough $$ in my acount to get the beans I really wanted from them!


Thanks for using the link, I earned 150 nuggets for you using it!!


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> Thanks for using the link, I earned 150 nuggets for you using it!!


My pleasure. Thanks for helping me save almost $15. I mean I have like $2 left in my account, but seeds are, well, I need them!


----------



## led2076 (Oct 21, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> Thanks for using the link, I earned 150 nuggets for you using it!!


I never asked about the link earlier... sorry about that. those nuggets add up and are very useful.
throw me the link. thanks


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 21, 2016)

led2076 said:


> I never asked about the link earlier... sorry about that. those nuggets add up and are very useful.
> throw me the link. thanks


Sent, no worries man!!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm still smoking Famine x Stardawg from last year.
I have five Super Sour Fire OG x Stardawg growing outdoors that will be harvested soon.
These are the last of my Green Point and will be started next year.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

Will be watching prices lol


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 23, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I'm still smoking Famine x Stardawg from last year.
> I have five Super Sour Fire OG x Stardawg growing outdoors that will be harvested soon.
> These are the last of my Green Point and will be started next year.
> View attachment 3811041 View attachment 3811042


You're going to love Skypilot


----------



## Deeproot (Oct 23, 2016)

Anyone ever run LaPlata? Just grabbed a pack of Colorado Clementines, thanks to you guys I was able to snag a coupon for 30 bucks off! 14 and some change shipped for a 10 pack!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> Anyone ever run LaPlata? Just grabbed a pack of Colorado Clementines, thanks to you guys I was able to snag a coupon for 30 bucks off! 14 and some change shipped for a 10 pack!!


Nice i had a coupon i got cookies n chem for $70!!


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 24, 2016)

Ok guys i have answered this question a million times on the bodhiseeds thread, but now its my turn to be that annoying/clueless noob. So here we go...

Where do i get Exotic's seeds? What are a few of exotics best crosses for an indica lover like me?


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ok guys i have answered this question a million times on the bodhiseeds thread, but now its my turn to be that annoying/clueless noob. So here we go...
> 
> Where do i get Exotic's seeds? What are a few of exotics best crosses for an indica lover like me?


Try seeds here now


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 24, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Ok guys i have answered this question a million times on the bodhiseeds thread, but now its my turn to be that annoying/clueless noob. So here we go...
> 
> Where do i get Exotic's seeds? What are a few of exotics best crosses for an indica lover like me?


Or the dank team or greenline


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Or the dank team or greenline


Tdt still runs?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Tdt still runs?


Indeed sir


----------



## led2076 (Oct 24, 2016)

placed my 1st order w/ green point on Friday and in hand Monday!.. Great!! (did pay higher shipping.)

did a 2nd order later Friday and a few hours after I placed it my yahoo mail account started going crazy.( not cause of any thing at green point) keep getting this message "yahoo account settings are out of date" and I lost all passwords/info for that yahoo account.
now I cannot get tracking info on my 2nd order or any update cause of yahoo mail messing up.
tried a new e mail account set up but green point did not respond. probably cause of the 2 different e mail address. but I am sure green point sent it. should be here tomorrow I hope. haha


----------



## led2076 (Oct 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Indeed sir


I started to try tdt and their Halloween special but the few bad reviews turned me away. it seems like with them 3 out of 10 people have a bad review.
with that said I still may try tdt later but it is iffy for me now.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2016)

led2076 said:


> placed my 1st order w/ green point on Friday and in hand Monday!.. Great!! (did pay higher shipping.)
> 
> did a 2nd order later Friday and a few hours after I placed it my yahoo mail account started going crazy.( not cause of any thing at green point) keep getting this message "yahoo account settings are out of date" and I lost all passwords/info for that yahoo account.
> now I cannot get tracking info on my 2nd order or any update cause of yahoo mail messing up.
> tried a new e mail account set up but green point did not respond. probably cause of the 2 different e mail address. but I am sure green point sent it. should be here tomorrow I hope. haha


Ok good its just cause i placed 2 orders on gps and hopefully thry should be here before friday...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 24, 2016)

led2076 said:


> I started to try tdt and their Halloween special but the few bad reviews turned me away. it seems like with them 3 out of 10 people have a bad review.
> with that said I still may try tdt later but it is iffy for me now.


They've been my go to bank. One order took like 3 weeks but besides that, never a problem in 10+ orders


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 1, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> Sent


Shoot me that code brother.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 1, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Shoot me that code brother.


http://i.refs.cc/pjBhWu6f


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 1, 2016)

It's a referral link, sign up for a new account and get 15% off


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

Deeproot said:


> It's a referral link, sign up for a new account and get 15% off


Oh that's been up for a minute. The recent sale at greenpoint had a 15% off promo that I used. All good brother thanks tho.


----------

